# Immigrants in your city. Quantity and zones by nationality



## Pavlemadrid




----------



## Pavlemadrid

MADRID
Madrid is the most multicultural city in Spain. There are 1,300.000 (aprox.) immigrants in Madrid, the 20% of total population.

Some zones:
-*San Cristóbal de los Ángeles*: The cheapest neighborhood in the city. There are a 45% of immigrants population (probably more than 60% with don't registered people). It's a Latin American zone (Colombians, Ecuadorians, Peruvians, Bolivians, Dominicans...).
-*AZCA beneaths*: Latin american discos.
-*Lavapiés*: The most multicultural neighborhood in the city with a 50% of immigrant population (probably more than 70% with don't registered people). There are lots of chinese people, latin american people, romanians, Bulgarians, North Africans, Pakistani and the greater community of sub-Saharan people in the city.
-*Metropolitan east*: The romanians and bulgarians towns. Coslada, Arganda, Alcalá de Henares, etc.
-*Dolores Barranco st, General Margallo st, Leganitos st, etc.*: Chinatowns in Madrid.
-*Cobo Calleja*: Amazing chinese industrial zone. 
-*Libertad st*: Mexican street.
-*Aluche*: Ukranians.


----------



## whizz_pat

Auckland:

Auckland, New Zealand has the highest % foreign born in the Southern Hemisphere. In 2001, the Auckland region had 32% of its 1.1 million people born overseas, and Auckland City had 39% of its 370,000 people born overseas. Immigrants are mainly Pacific islanders, Asians, British and South Africans. There are however, immigrants from all corners of the world.

The most ethnically diverse area is Manukau. This includes parts of Southern and Eastern Auckland.

References: 
http://gstudynet.org/gum/Tables/Cities25FB.htm
http://gstudynet.org/gum/Publications/Immigration and World Cities.pdf


----------



## Xusein

Don't know much about Buffalo, so I'll do Hartford.

~22% Foreign born as of 2006, city proper. 12% metro, with 24% including children of immigrants. 

Jamaicans and other West Indians on the North End.
Brazilians, Vietnamese, and Dominicans in the Parkville neighborhood.
Peruvians and Colombians on the South End, and some small surviving Italian communties.

Puerto Ricans are by far the largest "outside" community in Hartford, but they are not immigrants at all. 

And in the suburbs:
West Hartford has Russian Jews on North Side, Vietnamese and Indians on Elmwood neighborhood.
Bloomfield and Windsor have lots of Jamaicans and other West Indians
East Hartford has lots of Africans (Nigerians and Ghanaians) and Indians
New Britain has a large Polish community, and a growing Mexican one (from what I hear).

Most of what I've said is out of personal experience, BTW.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO

Cubans
Colombians
Hatians
NIcaraguans
Venezuelans

=

Miami nowadays.


----------



## El Mariachi

Milwaukee, historically Germans (cultural identity of the city), Polish, Italians, Southern African Americans, etc.

Today its Mexicans (largest immigrant pop. 56-60,000), Puerto Ricans (15,000), Germans, Laotians/Hmong (20,000 +), Poles, Indians, etc.


----------



## Skybean

Pavlemadrid said:


>





hazardously_wasted said:


>





Turknology said:


>




*Toronto CMA*

Between 2001 and 2005, the *Toronto CMA attracted an average of 107,000 international immigrants each year, The City of Toronto welcomed two thirds (69,000).* As well, 10,738 foreign students chose to study in Toronto originating from countries including South Korea, Japan, China and India. (Source: The Monitor, Fall 2005 - Citizenship and Immigration Canada) 

The foreign-born population accounted for *45.7% of the CMA's total population of 5,072,100*, up from 43.7% in 2001. (Toronto is the largest CMA in Canada, stretching from Ajax and Pickering on the east to Milton on the west and New Tecumseth and Georgina on the north.)

source: http://www12.statcan.ca/english/census06/analysis/immcit/toronto.cfm
*

Toronto City*

*Almost three-quarters of Torontonians aged 15 or older have direct ties to immigration. About one-half (52%) are themselves immigrants while another 22% are 2nd generation immigrants with at least one parent born outside of Canada. The remaining 26% of the Toronto population (aged 15 or older) is comprised of individuals who were born in Canada to two Canadian-born parents. *
(Source: Immigrants in Canada's Census Metropolitan Areas - Grant Schellenberg, Statistics Canada). 

*Percent of recent immigrants to Toronto CMA from top five countries of birth, 2001*
China	10.8
India	10.3
Philippines	6.9
Hong Kong	6.9
Sri Lanka	6.4


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO

This is what I found:

Argentine


43,955

Bolivian


5,571

Chilean


17,590

Colombian


195,890

Costa Rican


12,246

Cuban


878,902

Dominican


86,295

Ecuadorian


25,770

Guatemalan


22,317

Honduran


62,370


Mexican


107,906

Nicaraguan


115,096

Panamanian


16,390

Paraguayan


1,022

Peruvian


65,747

Puerto Rican


171,327

Salvadorean


33,188

Uruguayan


9,002

Venezuelan


60,699 





And yes, that's wrong, because there is no way in hell that Puerto Ricans and Mexicans can outnumber Colombians, Venezuelans and Nicaraguans. PR'S don't even have neighborhoods or a voice in this part of America. They don't even have a culture here in Miami.

Miami is just Cuban, Colombian, Venezuelan, and Nicaraguan. They are the big majority.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Pavlemadrid said:


>





hazardously_wasted said:


>





Turknology said:


>





Skybean said:


>




Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Obscene

*Stockholm City:*

*27.6 %* with immigrant background. (This means born outside of Sweden or born in Sweden to two immigrant parents.. Both of them must be immigrants..)

*Rinkeby/Tensta:* The most multicultural area in the city probably.. 
Rinkeby: 89.1%
Tensta: 85.4%
A big part of the population is from Africa, especially Somalia which is the biggest group in Rinkeby/Tensta (and Husby)
A girls football-team in this area shows the ethnic demography of this area:









Sollentuna/*Malmvägen* has probably the biggest *latino*-population in Stockholm. It's not the majority in the area, but its bigger than anywhere else i'd say..









*
Assyrian/Syriac*
Except Turkey, Sweden probably has the biggest population of Assyian/Syriac people in Europe together with Germany.. Consisting of about *80.000*.
About 40.000 of them lives in Stockholm Metro, and *22.000 of these live in Södertälje.*







.. They also got a big footballclub called Assyriska, (there are also several others such as Syrianska FC and Valsta Syrianska from Västerås and Märsta, which also has a big assyrian population).

*Finnish* People are probably most common in Södertälje and Upplands Väsby.

People from Turkey are a big part of Norra Botkyrkas population.. Especially Fittja..









People from *Iraq* are scattered in every suburb basically.. it's one of our biggest groups, but i dont know where they're most prominent..
One of the areas might be Södertälje (which at some time received 25 people from Iraq per day during the war.. Södertälje therefore lets in more immigrants from Iraq than USA and Canada together.. 1200 where expected last year, for a city of 80,000..).
Norra Botkyrka (Alby, Fittja), Kista (Akalla, Husby, Kista), Rinkeby/Tensta, Jordbro, Flemingsberg etc etc also have many Iraqis appearantly..


----------



## girlicious_likeme

Yellowknife, Northwest Territories, Canada:








credits to .jerms.

An arctic city of 19,000 people. Despite its northerly location, it is ethnically diverse. It has different bands of aboriginals, and immigrants from different countries.










# of immigrants: 1830

Origin:
1. Philippines: 575; 38% (2 of 5) - fastest-growing
2. Southeast Asia (excl. Philippines): 340
3. Africa: 310
4. China: 250
5. South Asia: 135


----------



## isaidso

10% foreign born in Yellowknife? I wouldn't have expected it to be that high, but it's great that smaller centres are attracting immigrants too!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Frankfurt: 24.6% are non-German people from 182 countries. A further 12.2% have a migration background. Summing up to 36.8%.


----------



## monkeyronin

Skyline_FFM said:


> Frankfurt: 24.6% are non-German people from 182 countries. A further 12.2% have a migration background. Summing up to 36.8%.


So wait, 25% are German-born but of non-German ethnicity, and another 12% are foreign-born? Because that wouldn't be a 37% total immigrant population, at least not be the rest of the world's standards.


----------



## Kensingtonian

i wonder if so many immigrants would move to yellowknife if they saw that weather map girlicious posted. *-32 YOW!* yellowknife has a sweet skyline though for a population of 20 000. i don't think anything that size around here has more than a four story building.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, didn't expect Yellowknife to have a skyline as big as this photo shows. But what's wrong with the -32°C? It is easily bearable if you have proper clothes.


----------



## El Mariachi

[email protected] said:


> But what's wrong with the -32°C? It is easily bearable if you have proper clothes.


Try it sometime. :nuts:


----------



## [email protected]

I Did.


----------



## isaidso

Kensingtonian said:


> i wonder if so many immigrants would move to yellowknife if they saw that weather map girlicious posted. *-32 YOW!* yellowknife has a sweet skyline though for a population of 20 000. i don't think anything that size around here has more than a four story building.


There will always be people who are attracted to places with extreme climates and unusual landscapes. Per capita income of $97,923 in the Northwest Territories doesn't hurt either. I have to agree about the skyline. Some cities 10 times bigger don't have skylines like that.


----------



## sasa_taisa

hope this thread doesn't end up in racism :lol:

regards from Juarez City, Mexico!


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> This is the population (by country) of Londoners *born outside the United Kingdom*. This data was collected in 2001, the date of the last census:
> 
> *India* 172,162
> *Republic of Ireland* 157,285
> *Bangladesh* 84,565
> *Jamaica* 80,319
> *Nigeria* 68,907
> *Pakistan* 66,658
> *Kenya* 66,311
> *Sri Lanka* 49,932
> *Ghana* 46,513
> *Cyprus* 45,888
> *South Africa* 45,506
> *United States* 44,622
> *Australia* 41,488
> *Germany* 39,818
> *Turkey* 39,128
> *Italy* 38,694
> *France* 38,130
> *Somalia* 33,831
> *Uganda* 32,082
> *New Zealand* 27,494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ethnicity.... these are the *top 3 boroughs by ethnic group*:
> 
> *Irish* (by borough population)
> *Brent North West London* - 15,400
> *Ealing West London* - 12,000
> *Barnet North London* - 9,500
> *Irish* (as a percentage of total borough population)
> *Kensington & Chelsea West/Central London* - 24.2%
> *Westminster Central London* - 19.4%
> *Camden North London* - 15.7%
> 
> 
> *Black African* (by borough population)
> *Southwark South London* - 35,100
> *Newham East London* - 31,600
> *Lambeth South London* - 25,900
> *Black African* (as a percentage of total borough population)
> *Southwark South London* - 13.3%
> *Newham East London* - 12.7%
> *Hackney East London* - 10.8%
> 
> 
> *Black Caribbean* (by borough population)
> *Lewisham South London* - 29,000
> *Lambeth South London* - 27,600
> *Croydon South London* - 26,600
> *Black Caribbean* (as a percentage of total borough population)
> *Lewisham South London* - 11.5%
> *Lambeth South London* - 10.2%
> *Brent North West London* - 9.4%
> 
> 
> *Indian* (by borough population)
> *Brent North West London* - 48,900
> *Harrow North West London* - 47,100
> *Barnet North London* - 45,800
> *Indian* (by percentage of total borough population)
> *Harrow North West London* - 22%
> *Hounslow West London* - 18.3%
> *Brent North West London* - 18.1%
> 
> 
> For the full listings, see this Greater London Authority document: http://www.london.gov.uk/gla/public...update-20-2007-ons-ethnic-group-estimates.pdf



As far as main 'hubs' for different nationalities go... 


Bengali - *Tower Hamlets area*
Brazilian - *Bayswater*
Filipino - *Earls Court*
Indian - *Southall*
Latin American (especially Colombian, Venezuelan & Ecuadorian) - *Elephant & Castle*
Pakistani - *Newham area*
Portuguese - *Stockwell* 'Little Portugal'
Somali - *Woolwich*
West African (especially Nigerian and Ghanaian) - *Peckham*
West Indian (especially Jamaican) - *Brixton*

.... as well as others.


----------



## isaidso

the spliff fairy said:


> *that London data is veeery out of date.* The 2001 census is not only missing out millions of EU nationals, but was notoriously undercounted in the first place (only 172,000 Indians for example, and a few hundred Scots and Welsh, only 80,000 Jamaicans - if youve ever been to London you'll know instantly that is very very wrong.) The reality today is that *Nigerians, Poles, French, Brazilians, Indians, Jamaicans, Chinese, Bangladeshis, Pakistanis, Americans, Australians, Czechs, Thais, Greeks/ Cypriots, Turks/Kurds, Somalis are all in their hundreds of thousands.* By descent (as in US counts), one third of Londoners would count as Irish, going even further back, one half of all native white Londoners would have French ancestry from Huguenot refugees.
> 
> The latest data suggests one third non-white and 50-60% foreign born in the centre from 85 major communities speaking 340 languages, and 30% in the suburbs. *One third of Londoners are non-white*, the fastest growing ethnicity is 'mixed race'.


I know the study from which it was taken. It might be 7 years old, but it's the best study I've come across that tracked foreign born in all the major cities and countries of the world. It may be old, but it's the best data to make comparisons between different places because it used the same measuring stick and, in most cases, the same year. It doesn't count tourists, or people who second or third generation. London's data may be 7 years old, but so is Toronto's, Amsterdam's, New York's, etc. It gives a good snap shot of the year 2001 around the world.

You talk about all those hundreds of thousands of Indians and Jamaicans, etc. Most of them are British! Many of those hundreds of thousands of Jamaicans are British born, and should be counted at British, not foreigners. That list is the *foreign born* population. You're counting Brits who aren't of British stock as foreigners and probably a lot of people who are visiting London as part of the resident population. 15 million people from outside Britain visit London every year. They are bound to make the city look more diverse.

This isn't a thread about non-white, or visible minorities. It's about immigrants in your city. You're counting all kinds of people who are not immigrants. *Using your definition of what foreign is, Toronto would be 99% foreign.* I've lived in London for 13 years. That list seems very accurate for 2001. Here's the link to the study: http://gstudynet.org/gum/

***************************************************************************

In Germany, you may be born there, but still considered foreign. In most nations, you're not considered a foreigner if you were born in the country. Due to the strange way that Germany counts foreigners, I've listed the figures for Berlin as other countries would list it.

This is the population (by country) of Berliners *born outside Germany.* This data was collected in 2001, the date of the last census:

*Turkey* 121,696	
*Poland* 31,392	
*Serbia & Montenegro* 26,990	
*Italy* 12,692	
*Russia* 12,432	
*Croatia* 11,964	
*United States* 11,408	
*Bosnia & Herzegovina* 10,333	
*Greece* 10,228	
*Vietnam* 10,177	
*France* 9,588	
*United Kingdom* 8,461
*Ukraine* 8,215
*Austria* 7,911	
*Lebanon* 7,806	
*Thailand* 5,779
*Iran* 5,641	
*China* 5,346	
*Bulgaria* 4,820	
*Spain* 4,551	
*Other Countries* 113,974

*Total Foreign Born* 441,404	
*Total Population* 3,392,425


----------



## polako

NYC's top foreign nationalities as of 2000 census with at least 50,000 population. Because large % of the immigrant population is illegal, there was a large undercount.

*Dominican Republic* 369,186
*China* 261,551
*Jamaica* 178,922
*Guyana* 130,647
*Mexico* 122,550
*Ecuador* 114,944
*Haiti* 95,580
*T+T* 88,794
*Colombia* 84,404
*Russia* 81,408
*Italy* 72,481
*Korea* 70,990
*Ukraine* 69,727
*India* 68,263
*Poland* 65,999


----------



## Skyland

*Cologne/Köln - Germany/Deutschland*







Total percentage of migrant population in Cologne: 32% (out of total population of 1,025,000)
% of foreigners: 17.3%
% of Germans with non-German ethnicity:14.7%

Ranking by nationality (does not include German passport holders with Non-German ethnicity i.e. the 14.7% mentioned above):
*1. Turkey: 63.839* (2nd biggest "Turkish city" in Germany)
*2. Italy: 18.529*
*3. Poland: 8.198*
4. Serbia and Montenegro: 7.715
5. Greece: 5.783
6. Russian Federation: 4.305
7. Ukraine: 3.771
8. Iran: 3.357

In Detail:
Europe: 993.086
of which from EU: 904.122
of which from Germany: 847.341
Belgium:1.556
Bulgaria: 1.689
Denmark: 314
Estonia:125
Finland: 251
France: 2.684
Greece: *5.783*
UK:2.161
Ireland: 315
Italy:*18.529*
Latvia:299
Lithuania:394
Luxemburg: 378
Malta: 9
Niederlande: 2.268
Austria: 2.288
Poland: *8.198*
Portugal: 3.209
Romania: 1.322
Sweden: 352
Slowakia: 376
Slowenien:197
Spanien: 2.658
Czech Republic: 490
Czechoslovakia:104
Hungary: 801
Cyprus (greek): 32

remaining Europe: 88.964
of which from:
Albania: 241
Bosnia and Hercegovina: 2.992
Croatia: 2.742
Macedonia: 1.340
Moldova: 355
Norway: 148
Russian Federation: 4.305
Switzerland: 709
Serbia and Montenegro: *7.715*
Sovietunion: 316
Turkey: *63.839*
Ukraine: 3.771
Belarus: 383
Other:108

Africa: 9.141
of which from: 
Egypt: 157
Algeria: 284
Angola: 295
Ethiopia: 360
Cote d Ivoire: 146
Eritrea: 137
Gambia: 75
Ghana: 353
Guinea: 61
Kamerun: 407
Kenia: 341
Congo: 405
Kongo, Dem. Republic: 516
Libya: 72
Morocco: 2.441
Nigeria: 459
Senegal: 132
Somalia: 151
South Africa: 135
Sudan: 61
Tanzania: 58
Togo: 410
Tunesien: 1.182
Uganda: 61
Other: 442

Americas: 4.855
of which from 
Central - u. South America: 2.912
of which from: 
Argentinia: 912
Bolivia: 322
Brasil: 294
Chile: 217
Dominican Rep: 207
Ecuador: 173
Columbia: 145
Cuba: 138
Mexico: 108
Peru: 107
Venezuela: 69
other: 220

North America: 1.943
of which from: 
Canada: 294
USA: 1.649

Asia: 17.087
of which from: 
Afghanistan: 1.092
Armenia: 57
Aserbaidschan: 422
Bangladesch: 79
China (Taiwan): 105
China (Peoples Republic): 1.954
Georgia: 312
India: 1.188
Indonesia: 308
Irak: 2.582
Iran: 3.357
Israel: 263
Japan: 688
Jordan: 90
Kasachstan: 540
Kirgisistan: 256
Korea (North): 115
Korea (South): 691
Laos: 56
Lebanon: 183
Malaysia: 52
Mongolia:63
Pakistan: 302
Philippinen: 296
Sri Lanka: 164
Syria: 295
Thailand: 791
Usbekistan: 235
Vietnam: 316
Ohter: 235

Australia: 283

Without nationality: 295
Nationality not clear: 347

Total inhabitants: 1.025.094










By district and suburb (% of foreigners; German passportholders with non-German ethnicity not included)
1. Innenstadt 17,7%
-Altstadt-Süd 19,3%
-Neustadt-Süd 16,3%
-Altstadt-Nord 22,9%
-Neustadt-Nord 16,4%
-Deutz 14,5%
2. Rodenkirchen 14,4%
-Bayenthal 15,2%
-Marienburg 14,3%
-Raderberg 17,8%
-Raderthal 9,8%
-Zollstock 14,7%
-Rondorf 8,1%
-Hahnwald 11,2%
-Rodenkirchen 11,3%
-Weiß 7,8%
-Sürth 8,8%
-Godorf 17,1%
-Immendorf 9,4%
-Meschenich 40,1%
3. Lindenthal 10,4%
-Klettenberg 7,8%
-Sülz 10,5%
-Lindenthal 9,9%
-Braunsfeld 11,0%
-Müngersdorf 15,9%
-Junkersdorf 10,9%
-Weiden 12,0%
-Lövenich 6,6%
-Widdersdo 8,1%
4. Ehrenfeld 19,8%
-Ehrenfeld 23,2%
-Neuehrenfeld 15,6%
-Bickendorf 22,3%
-Vogelsang 12,6%
-Bocklemünd/Mengenich 19,2%
-Ossendorf 20,0%
5. Nippes 18,6%
-Nippes 19,3%
-Mauenheim 16,3%
-Riehl 14,4%
-Niehl 21,1%
-Weidenpesch 19,3%
-Longerich 10,1%
-Bilderstöckchen 25,1%
6. Chorweiler 18,7%
-Merkenich 12,2%
-Fühlingen 5,6%
-Seeberg 31,0%
-Heimersdorf 7,6%
-Lindweiler 15,0%
-Pesch 7,0%
-Esch/Auweiler 6,0%
-Volkhoven/Weiler 19,5%
-Chorweiler 37,7%
-Blumenberg 19,9%
-Roggendorf/Thenhoven 14,2%
-Worringen 10,7%
7. Porz 14,4%
-Poll 12,7%
-Westhoven 10,2%
-Ensen 12,9%
-Gremberghoven 38,0%
-Eil 12,3%

-Porz 20,0%
-Urbach 12,9%
-Elsdorf 6,3%
-Grengel 11,9%
-Wahnheide 10,2%
-Wahn 11,5%
-Lind 9,5%
-Libur 3,2%
-Zündorf 9,6%
-Langel 3,6%
-Finkenberg 35,7%
8. Kalk 24,9%
-Humboldt/Gremberg 30,5%
-Kalk 37,9%
-Vingst 29,1%
-Höhenberg 31,1%
-Ostheim 27,2%
-Merheim 15,5%
-Brück 6,4%
-Rath/Heumar 6,6%
-Neubrück 19,3%
9. Mülheim 18,8%
-Mülheim 29,8%
-Buchforst 25,9%
-Buchheim 23,1%
-Holweide 16,3%
-Dellbrück 8,0%
-Höhenhaus 11,0%
-Dünnwald 13,6%
-Stammheim 13,5%
-Flittard 12,0%
Total: Köln 17,3%


----------



## [email protected]

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> for how long?


Not long at all.  Just a few hours to go shopping (several kms), but it was very windy. If you are talking about the weather, it just lasted a couple of days, then warmed up to -15°C (temperatures lower than -20°C are very rare in inhabited places in France).
But if someoneone settles in Yellowknife, he is likely to be aware that it is not a tropical paradise, then I don't think that a lot of people sensitive to the cold move there.


----------



## dubart

Not many immigrants here... Some Chinese, Romanians, Bosnians, that's all.


----------



## Tubeman

the spliff fairy said:


> that London data is veeery out of date. The 2001 census is not only missing out millions of EU nationals, but was notoriously undercounted in the first place (only 172,000 Indians for example, and a few hundred Scots and Welsh, only 80,000 Jamaicans - if youve ever been to London you'll know instantly that is very very wrong.) The reality today is that Nigerians, Poles, French, Brazilians, Indians, Jamaicans, Chinese, Bangladeshis, Pakistanis, Americans, Australians, Czechs, Thais, Greeks/ Cypriots, Turks/Kurds, Somalis are all in their hundreds of thousands. By descent (as in US counts), one third of Londoners would count as Irish, going even further back, one half of all native white Londoners would have French ancestry from Huguenot refugees.
> 
> The latest data suggests one third non-white and 50-60% foreign born in the centre from 85 major communities speaking 340 languages, and 30% in the suburbs. One third of Londoners are non-white, the fastest growing ethnicity is 'mixed race'.


Granted the 2001 data is out-of-date, suffered from under-reporting, and had pretty unrefined categories... But I think you're missing something findamental: you were responding to information about place of birth, not necessarily ethnicity. For example a very large proportion, and probably a majority, of those born in Kenya are ethnic Indians. And of course British-born children and grandchildren of immigrants are excluded.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Skyland said:


> Total percentage of migrant population in Cologne: 32% (out of total population of 1,025,000)
> % of foreigners: 17.3%
> % of Germans with non-German ethnicity:14.7%
> 
> Ranking by nationality (does not include German passport holders with Non-German ethnicity i.e. the 14.7% mentioned above):
> 1. Turkey: 63.839 (2nd biggest "Turkish city" in Germany)
> 2. Italy: 18.529
> 3. Poland: 8.198
> 4. Serbia and Montenegro: 7.715
> 5. Greece: 5.783
> 6. Russian Federation: 4.305
> 7. Ukraine: 3.771
> 8. Iran: 3.357
> 
> In Detail:
> Europe: 993.086
> of which from EU: 904.122
> of which from Germany: 847.341
> Belgium:1.556
> Bulgaria: 1.689
> Denmark: 314
> Estonia:125
> Finland: 251
> France: 2.684
> Greece: *5.783*
> UK:2.161
> Ireland: 315
> Italy:*18.529*
> Latvia:299
> Lithuania:394
> Luxemburg: 378
> Malta: 9
> Niederlande: 2.268
> Austria: 2.288
> Poland: *8.198*
> Portugal: 3.209
> Romania: 1.322
> Sweden: 352
> Slowakia: 376
> Slowenien:197
> Spanien: 2.658
> Czech Republic: 490
> Czechoslovakia:104
> Hungary: 801
> Cyprus (greek): 32
> 
> remaining Europe: 88.964
> of which from:
> Albania: 241
> Bosnia and Hercegovina: 2.992
> Croatia: 2.742
> Macedonia: 1.340
> Moldova: 355
> Norway: 148
> Russian Federation: 4.305
> Switzerland: 709
> Serbia and Montenegro: *7.715*
> Sovietunion: 316
> Turkey: *63.839*
> Ukraine: 3.771
> Belarus: 383
> Other:108
> 
> Africa: 9.141
> of which from:
> Egypt: 157
> Algeria: 284
> Angola: 295
> Ethiopia: 360
> Cote d Ivoire: 146
> Eritrea: 137
> Gambia: 75
> Ghana: 353
> Guinea: 61
> Kamerun: 407
> Kenia: 341
> Congo: 405
> Kongo, Dem. Republic: 516
> Libya: 72
> Morocco: 2.441
> Nigeria: 459
> Senegal: 132
> Somalia: 151
> South Africa: 135
> Sudan: 61
> Tanzania: 58
> Togo: 410
> Tunesien: 1.182
> Uganda: 61
> Other: 442
> 
> Americas: 4.855
> of which from
> Central - u. South America: 2.912
> of which from:
> Argentinia: 912
> Bolivia: 322
> Brasil: 294
> Chile: 217
> Dominican Rep: 207
> Ecuador: 173
> Columbia: 145
> Cuba: 138
> Mexico: 108
> Peru: 107
> Venezuela: 69
> other: 220
> 
> North America: 1.943
> of which from:
> Canada: 294
> USA: 1.649
> 
> Asia: 17.087
> of which from:
> Afghanistan: 1.092
> Armenia: 57
> Aserbaidschan: 422
> Bangladesch: 79
> China (Taiwan): 105
> China (Peoples Republic): 1.954
> Georgia: 312
> India: 1.188
> Indonesia: 308
> Irak: 2.582
> Iran: 3.357
> Israel: 263
> Japan: 688
> Jordan: 90
> Kasachstan: 540
> Kirgisistan: 256
> Korea (North): 115
> Korea (South): 691
> Laos: 56
> Lebanon: 183
> Malaysia: 52
> Mongolia:63
> Pakistan: 302
> Philippinen: 296
> Sri Lanka: 164
> Syria: 295
> Thailand: 791
> Usbekistan: 235
> Vietnam: 316
> Ohter: 235
> 
> Australia: 283
> 
> Without nationality: 295
> Nationality not clear: 347
> 
> Total inhabitants: 1.025.094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By district and suburb (% of foreigners; German passportholders with non-German ethnicity not included)
> 1. Innenstadt 17,7%
> -Altstadt-Süd 19,3%
> -Neustadt-Süd 16,3%
> -Altstadt-Nord 22,9%
> -Neustadt-Nord 16,4%
> -Deutz 14,5%
> 2. Rodenkirchen 14,4%
> -Bayenthal 15,2%
> -Marienburg 14,3%
> -Raderberg 17,8%
> -Raderthal 9,8%
> -Zollstock 14,7%
> -Rondorf 8,1%
> -Hahnwald 11,2%
> -Rodenkirchen 11,3%
> -Weiß 7,8%
> -Sürth 8,8%
> -Godorf 17,1%
> -Immendorf 9,4%
> -Meschenich 40,1%
> 3. Lindenthal 10,4%
> -Klettenberg 7,8%
> -Sülz 10,5%
> -Lindenthal 9,9%
> -Braunsfeld 11,0%
> -Müngersdorf 15,9%
> -Junkersdorf 10,9%
> -Weiden 12,0%
> -Lövenich 6,6%
> -Widdersdo 8,1%
> 4. Ehrenfeld 19,8%
> -Ehrenfeld 23,2%
> -Neuehrenfeld 15,6%
> -Bickendorf 22,3%
> -Vogelsang 12,6%
> -Bocklemünd/Mengenich 19,2%
> -Ossendorf 20,0%
> 5. Nippes 18,6%
> -Nippes 19,3%
> -Mauenheim 16,3%
> -Riehl 14,4%
> -Niehl 21,1%
> -Weidenpesch 19,3%
> -Longerich 10,1%
> -Bilderstöckchen 25,1%
> 6. Chorweiler 18,7%
> -Merkenich 12,2%
> -Fühlingen 5,6%
> -Seeberg 31,0%
> -Heimersdorf 7,6%
> -Lindweiler 15,0%
> -Pesch 7,0%
> -Esch/Auweiler 6,0%
> -Volkhoven/Weiler 19,5%
> -Chorweiler 37,7%
> -Blumenberg 19,9%
> -Roggendorf/Thenhoven 14,2%
> -Worringen 10,7%
> 7. Porz 14,4%
> -Poll 12,7%
> -Westhoven 10,2%
> -Ensen 12,9%
> -Gremberghoven 38,0%
> -Eil 12,3%
> 
> -Porz 20,0%
> -Urbach 12,9%
> -Elsdorf 6,3%
> -Grengel 11,9%
> -Wahnheide 10,2%
> -Wahn 11,5%
> -Lind 9,5%
> -Libur 3,2%
> -Zündorf 9,6%
> -Langel 3,6%
> -Finkenberg 35,7%
> 8. Kalk 24,9%
> -Humboldt/Gremberg 30,5%
> -Kalk 37,9%
> -Vingst 29,1%
> -Höhenberg 31,1%
> -Ostheim 27,2%
> -Merheim 15,5%
> -Brück 6,4%
> -Rath/Heumar 6,6%
> -Neubrück 19,3%
> 9. Mülheim 18,8%
> -Mülheim 29,8%
> -Buchforst 25,9%
> -Buchheim 23,1%
> -Holweide 16,3%
> -Dellbrück 8,0%
> -Höhenhaus 11,0%
> -Dünnwald 13,6%
> -Stammheim 13,5%
> -Flittard 12,0%
> Total: Köln 17,3%


I'd like to see this so detailed for Frankfurt!!!!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

monkeyronin said:


> So wait, 25% are German-born but of non-German ethnicity, and another 12% are foreign-born? Because that wouldn't be a 37% total immigrant population, at least not be the rest of the world's standards.


Germany had an old law of "blood heritage" making the ones "Germans" that have German ancestors, but those born in Germany without German ancestry were, until some time ago, always considered foreign population. With the new law, there are still some 25% "foreign" and another 12% got naturalized by law, still having immigration background. So, those "non-Germans" and "naturalized Germans" sum up to 37% of people with migration background. 
But this statistics do not include the German descendants who came here from Eastern Europe having German ancestry and the right to possess German citizenship - although the "immigrated" they are not considered "immigrants"... Officially speaking. Veeeery complicated...


----------



## new-sk

there are 32 cypriots in cologne!wow!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

We have Turkish Cypriots laso, but they count as Turks, not as Cypriots.


----------



## nusya

Greetings, very interestingly!):banana:


----------



## l'eau

i dont think there are only 64 000 turks in bologne.


----------



## brisavoine

I've added some European metropolitan areas to the list of French metro areas by % of foreign-born that I previously posted, for comparison. The European metro areas are in blue in the list below. I've used the exact same definition for all countries (% of people born outside of the country, including in overseas territories). For the definition of the metro areas, I used the LUZ (Larger Urban Zones) which are defined by Eurostat and match the concept of metropolitan area best. For example for Madrid the LUZ is the entire province of Madrid, for London the LUZ is Greater London + more than 30 districts around Greater London. Then I calculated the figures for each LUZ by compiling statistics from the national statistical websites. I can't add German metro areas, unfortunately, because there are no statistics about the place of birth in Germany, I wonder why. Finally, for the European LUZ I selected data that are closest to 1999 for homogenous comparison, then added in parenthesis more recent figures when they exist (some metro areas, such as the Spanish metro areas, have registered a big increase in recent years).

I found two results surprising. I didn't expect Vienna would have such a high percentage of foreign-born people. On the other hand, I thought the Leeds-Bradford LUZ would have a higher percentage of foreign born.

*% of foreign-born people (incl. people born in overseas territories) in the largest French metropolitan areas (1999 census) as well as in several European metropolitan areas (in blue):*
1- Menton-Monaco (only the part on French soil; does not include the Principality of Monaco): 33.2%
2- Geneva-Annemasse (only the part on French soil; does not include the city of Geneva and the municipalities on Swiss soil): 23.8%
3- Nice-Cannes: 20.8%
Vienna LUZ: 20.1% (2001 ; in 2007: approx. 24%)
London LUZ: 19.9% (2001)
4- Paris: 19.4% (1999; in 2005: 21.2%)
5- Perpignan: 19.2%
6- Marseille: 18.8%
Stockholm LUZ: 17.9% (2001; in 2006: 19.2%)
7- Montpellier: 17.7%
8- Toulon: 17.6%
9- Basel-St Louis (only the part on French soil; does not include the city of Basel and the municipalities on Swiss soil): 17.3%
10- Grenoble: 15.4%
11- Avignon: 15.1%
12- Toulouse: 14.3%
13- Lyon: 14.1%
14- Mulhouse: 13.8%
Randstad (Amsterdam, Rotterdam, The Hague, Utrecht, etc.): 13.6% (2001; in 2007: 14.3%)
15- Strasbourg (only the part on French soil): 12.5%
Copenhagen LUZ: 11.6% (2001; in 2006: 13.0%)
16- Metz: 10.7%
17- Bordeaux: 10.3%
Birmingham LUZ: 10.2% (2001)
18- Orléans: 10.2%
19- Saint-Etienne: 9.6%
20- Clermont-Ferrand: 9.1%
21- Dijon: 8.5%
22- Lille (only the part on French soil): 8.5%
Madrid LUZ: 7.5% (2001; in 2007: 16.3%)
23- Tours: 7.5%
24- Nancy: 7.2%
Manchester LUZ: 7.2% (2001)
Leeds-Bradford LUZ: 7.0% (2001)
25- Reims: 6.8%
26- Rouen: 6.4%
27- Valenciennes: 6.1%
28- Le Havre: 5.6%
29- Douai-Lens: 5.6%
Barcelona LUZ: 5.2% (2001; in 2007: 14.1%)
30- Amiens: 5.2%
Rome LUZ: 5.1% (2001; big increase since 2001, but no data available)
Milan LUZ: 4.9% (2001; big increase since 2001, but no data available)
31- Nantes: 4.9%
32- Angers: 4.5%
33- Dunkirk: 4.4%
34- Rennes: 4.3%
35- Caen: 4.3%
36- Brest: 4.0%
37- Le Mans: 3.8%
38- Saint-Brieuc: 3.4%
39- Cherbourg: 3.1%
40- Béthune: 2.6%
Naples LUZ: 1.4% (2001)


----------



## Skyline_FFM

l'eau said:


> i dont think there are only 64 000 turks in bologne.


You think it is ONLY 64k? This is quite a sh***load if you consider that many Turkish citizens got naturalized and are Germans right now! Alltogether it could be easily some 70k then!!!! :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Look at the statistics about naturalizations in 2006:


124,832 foreigners became Germans. The above table shows the main group of nationalities being naturalized and the growth rate of naturalizations for the respective nationalities.

Source: Statistisches Bundesamt Wiesbaden
http://www.destatis.de/jetspeed/por.../PD07__292__12511,templateId=renderPrint.psml


----------



## Minato ku

brisavoine said:


> I found two results surprising. I didn't expect Vienna would have such a high percentage of foreign-born people. On the other hand, I thought the Leeds-Bradford LUZ would have a higher percentage of foreign born.


There is many people from Eastern Europe in Vienna. By exemple 7.8% are muslims but these muslims are not form Africa like France or South Asia like U.K. They are are from Eastern Europe.

For Leeds-Bradford, don't forget that most U.K suburbs are not diverse. So if we take one of these two city core alone, you get much higher figure.
I read that Bradford is twinned with Roubaix, excellent choise these are very similar in many point and have the same (bad) reputation. :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

The most represented nationalities:


----------



## PedroGabriel

just read in the news that Povoa is the heart area for the Chinese in Portugal, including Chinese crime organizations.

Numbers are not meaningful, because of various issues and dont have up-to-date data.

the chinese area in the city is Downtown, outside of the city it is of course Varziela Chinatown. The Chinese mecca is the Casino. So their businesses are not always far from the casino. Which is a classical one like the one from Monte Carlo, so they are in love with it, and I guess this is why Povoa is so popular amongst the Chinese. In the news journalists also said that.

the Brazilian area is Nova Povoa district, northern 1970s high rise area of the city, especially people from Bahia and Rio de Janeiro. Brazilians love a Lagoa Beach bar named "Bar da Praia" (it means beach bar), and live around it (north of it actually, cause it is cheaper). The red light district, dominated by Brazilians, is around that area too.

the Ukrainian area is Barreiros district. The Ukrainian meeting point is between Alberto Sampaio and Leonardo Coimbra streets.

Portuguese-speaking Africans prefer Bairro Norte, and their favourite place to go out is Buddha Club, which as a Latin Dancefloor, and here, that means African, Brazilian and Latin American music.


----------



## PedroGabriel

Agro-velho -> Brazilian hotspot
Bairro Norte -> African hotspot
Centro (downtown) -> Chinese hotspot
Bairreiros -> Ukranian hotspot


----------



## Skyland

*Frankfurt/Main - Germany, Immigrant stats as of 2006*









662,001 inhabitants, of which 162,674 do not have a German passport - 24.5% (again there are many others of non-German ethnicity that have a German passport and therefore, are not included in these statistics). It is estimated that a further 13,1% of Frankfurt inhabitants are of non-German ethnicity but have a German passport --> Total: 37,6%.
*
1. Turkey 31,594
2. Italy 13,923
3. Croatia 12,013
4. Serbia 10,838
5. Poland 8,921
6. Greece 6,670
7. Morocco 6,333
8. Bosnia and Hercegovina 5,280
9. Spain 4,646
10. Portugal 3,413*

*By country of origin* (only those countries with more than 100 are listed - explains why for example Cyprus is not in this list)
Europe - 121,588
of which from EU (excl. Bulg, Romania in 2006) - 52,967
Belgium - 406
Denmark - 208
Finland - 449
France - 3,386
*Greece - 6,670*
UK - 2,564
Ireland - 438
*Italy - 13,923*
Latvia - 230
Lithuania - 800
Luxemburg - 116
Netherlands - 1,065
Austria - 2,604
*Poland - 8,921*
*Portugal - 3,413*
Sweden - 475
Slovakia - 551
Slovenia - 553
*Spain - 4,646*
Czech Rep - 657
Hungary - 752

Other Europe - 68,621
Albania - 147
*Bosnia and Hercegovina - 5,280*
Bulgaria - 950
*Croatia - 12,013*
Macedonia - 1,204
Moldova - 240
Romania - 1,375
Russian Federation - 2,193
Switzerland - 562
*Serbia - 10,838*
*Turkey - 31,594*
Ukraine - 1,766
Belarus - 257

Americas - 6,179
Argentine - 141
Brazil - 729
Chile - 187
Dominican Rep - 232
Canada - 318
Columbia - 780
Cuba - 132
Mexico - 139
Peru - 271
USA - 2,904

Africa - 12,621
Egypt - 448
Algeria - 358
Angola - 134
Ethiopia - 967
Eritrea - 1,039
Ghana - 609
Kamerun - 476
Kenia - 199
Congo Dem. Rep - 101
Congo Rep - 108
*Morocco - 6,333*
Nigeria - 217
Togo - 120
Tunesia - 656

Asia - 20,853
Afghanistan - 2,474
Azerbaijan - 103
Bangladesh - 470
China - 1,951
Georgia - 313
India - 2,232
Indonesia - 367
Iraq - 316
Iran - 1,891
Israel - 490
Japan - 2,545
Jordan - 227
Kazakhstan - 249
Korea - North - 232
Korea - South - 821
Lebanon - 112
Malaysia - 122
Myanmar - 192
Nepal - 157
Pakistan - 1,525
Philippines - 564
Sri Lanka - 797
Syria - 144
Taiwan - 159
Thailand - 1,192
Uzbekistan - 121
Vietnam - 680

Australia and Oceania - 322
Australia - 256

Without nationality - 686
not clear 425

*By suburb in %:*








Altstadt - 30,9%
Innenstadt - 39,8%
Bahnhofsviertel - 30,4%
Westend-Süd - 21,2%
Westend-Nord - 26,3%
Nordend-West - 19,5%
Nordend-Ost - 23,2%
Ostend - 27,6%
Bornheim - 24,1%
Gutleutviertel - 37,5%
Gallus - 41,4%
Bockenheim - 27,8%
Sachsenhausen - Nord - 22,5%
Sachsenhausen - Süd - 19,6%
Flughafen - 12,4%
Oberrad - 24,7%
Niederrad - 28,4%
Schwanheim - 17,3%
Griesheim - 34%
Rödelheim - 27,9%
Hausen - 29,6%
Praunheim - 20%
Heddernheim - 19,2%
Niederursel - 22,3%
Ginnheim - 25,7%
Dornbusch - 18,8%
Eschersheim - 18,3%
Eckenheim - 26,5%
Preungesheim - 25,9%
Bonames - 19,9%
Berkersheim - 17,4%
Riederwald - 23,3%
Seckbach - 19,1%
Fechenheim - 34,5%
Höchst - 38,9%
Nied - 29,1%
Sinlingen - 21,3%
Zeilsheim - 20,9%
Unterliederbach - 23,9%
Sossenheim - 26,2%
Nieder-Erlenbach - 10,5%
Kalbach-Riedberg - 14,4%
Harheim - 9,9%
Nieder-Eschbach - 18%
Bergen-Enkheim - 15,3%
Frankfurter Berg - 23,6%


----------



## 6-6-6

nice brisavoine:cheers:

even small cities in europe are so cosmopoitan/international, thats cool.


----------



## brisavoine

6-6-6 said:


> even small cities in europe are so cosmopoitan/international, thats cool.


Let's be careful with the use of the world "cosmopolitan" though. The percentage of foreign-born people in itself is not necessarily an indicator of how cosmopolitan a city is. It could be that one city has a high percentage of foreign-born people, but if almost all of them come from one country, then that city is not so cosmopolitan in fact. You have to look at the exact makeup of the foreign-born population to draw conclusions. For example the French part of the Geneva metropolitan area has a very high percentage of foreign-born people, but I suppose a lot of them are Swiss-born people who chose to live on the French side of the border because it's cheaper, so in fact the French part of the Geneva metropolitan area is maybe not as cosmopolitan as Paris (I can't say for sure since I don't have detailed data by country of births).

An interesting thing to do would be to calculate the percentage of foreign-born people in each metropolitan AFTER excluding the number one country of birth (e.g. in the French part of the Geneva metropolitan area, we would exclude Swiss-born people from the total of foreign-born people, in the London LUZ we would exclude Indian-born people, in the Paris metro area we would exclude Algerian-born people, in the LA metro area we would exclude Mexican-born people). I think the percentages we would then obtain would give a better idea of how cosmopolitan these cities really are.


----------



## Skyland

*Leipzig - Germany, Immigrant statistics 2007*









Lets go to the biggest purely Eastern German city *Leipzig *. Here you see a completely different picture than for the other German cities presented: When you go to Eastern Germany you will see immediately that it is less multicultural than the West - and that its foreigners come from "different" countries than in the West. In the West you shop for vegetables at a Turkish shop, in the East you go to the Vietnamese - same fresh vegetables though :eat:. For Western Germans, the lack of foreigners in E Germany feels strange, a little bit like the demographics of W Germany in the 1950ies - and for Eastern Germans the sudden rise in foreign population came equally as a surprise - positive for some, negative for others.

Leipzig, inhabitants: 510,512
of which foreigners: 32,788 (*6,4%*)
and there are those with German passports and non-German ethnicity: 16,533 (3,2%)
Total % of immigrants: *9,7%*

*By country of origin* (again only statistics for immigrants without German passport): 
1. *Ukraine* *2,343*
2. *Russian Federation* *2,322*
3. *Vietnam* *2,316*
4. Poland 1,470
5. Iraq 1,172
6. China 1,155
7. Turkey 1,016 (ridiculous compared to the 30,000 and more in Western cities; many actually are Turkish entrepreneurs from Western Germany)
8. Italy 997
9. France 804 - 804
10. USA - 656
11. Serbia - 642
12. Portugal - 637
13. Griechenland - 577
14. Hungary - 556
15. UK - 506
16. Spain - 456
17. Bulgaria - 434
18. Austria - 394
19. Iran - 358
20. Romania - 346
21. Czech Republic - 344
22. India - 334
23. Syria - 263
24. South Korea - 249
25. Afghanistan - 245
26. Moldova - 254
27. Algeria - 238
28. Cuba - 233
29. Kazakhstan - 220
30. Belarus - 215
31. Japan - 203
32. Azerbaijan - 197
33. Lithuania - 196
34. Slovakia - 191
35. Morocco - 188
36. Pakistan - 184
37. Uzbekistan - 175
38. Netherlands - 172
39. Switzerland - 160
40. Brazil - 126
41. Croatia - 126
42. Tunesia - 123
43. Egypt - 123
44. Lebanon - 120
45. Mongolia - 116
46. Georgia - 112
47. Armenia - 108
48. Ireland - 102

*By district:*








Mitte 13,1%
North East: 3% 
East: 7,3%
South East: 4,4%
South: 5,3%


----------



## Skyland

*Wien/Vienna - Österreich/Austria; Immigrant statistics 2007*









Vienna has a high proportion of immigrants. High number of immigrants from South-Eastern Europe, comparatively few immigrants from countries outside Europe. This is due to the wars in Yugoslavia - but also historically Vienna received since centuries immigrants from Eastern and South-Eastern Europe - they are now invisible in the statistics and can only be recognized by their last names.

Total inhabitants: 1,670,749
of which immigrants (with or without Austrian citizenship): 538,256 
% of immigrants: 32,2%

*By country of origin* (all immigrants - with or without Austrian passport):

*1. Serbia and Montenegro: 110,815
2. Turkey: 70,529
3. Germany: 40,349*
4. Poland: 38,708
5. Bosnia and Hercegovina: 31,107
6. Czech Rep 20,519
7. Croatia 19,890
8. Romania 17,034
9. Slovakia 9,808
10. FYROM (Macedonia) 9,747
11. Iran: 9,373 (first non-European country)

Europe: 434,787
EU: 175,271

EU-15: 65,627
Germany: 40,349
France: 4,553
Greece: 2,023
UK: 4,169
Italy: 5,834
Netherlands: 1,811
Sweden: 1,538
Spain: 1,883
other EU15: 3,467

EU-10 (EU members since 2004): 85,108
Poland: 38,708
Slovakia: 9,808
Czech Rep: 20,519
Hungary: 13,521
Other EU10: 2,552

EU-2 (EU members since 2007): 24,536
Bulgaria: 7,502
Romania: 17,034

Other European countries: 259,516 
Bosnia and Hercegovina: 31,107 
Croatia: 19,890
FYROM: 9,747
Russian Federation: 8,450
Switzerland: 3,034
Serbia and Montenegro: 110,815
Turkey: 70,529
Ukraine: 3,156

Africa: 22,137
Egypt: 8,646
Nigeria: 4,556

Asia: 61,512
Afghanistan: 2,252
Bangladesh: 2,079
India: 8,355
Iran: 9,373
Israel: 2,447
Japan: 1,785
Pakistan: 2,301
Philippines: 8,501
South Korea: 1,452
Thailand: 1,452
PR China: 8,933

Americas: 12,322
USA: 4,992

Oceania: 941

No nationality: 1,743

not clear: 4,814

*By district:*:









1. 33,4% 
2. 41,9% 
3. 34,6% 
4. 34,8% 
5. 41,3% 
6. 34,0% 
7. 34,1% 
8. 33,3% 
9. 34,6%
10. 34,9%
11. 30,1% 
12. 35,3%
13. 20,9%
14. 26,9%
15. 46,7%
16. 39,5%
17. 37,5%
18. 31,4%
19. 27,3%
20. 41,2%
21. 22,7%
22. 21,9% 
23. 19,5%

Map shows proportion of pupils with German not as mother tongue:


----------



## Ali_B

Top 5 Foreign born population in top 10 Spanish cities on the 1st of January 2007.
MADRID (3.132.463)
Total foreign born population	(551.325) 17,6 %
1. Ecuador 104.049
2. Romania 43.626
3. Peru 40.745
4. Colombia 38.170
5. Bolivia 36.074

BARCELONA (1.595.110)
Total foreign born population (286.656) 17,8 %
1. Ecuador 25.047
2. Argentina 22.206
3. Peru 19.161
4. Bolivia 16.150
5. Morocco 15.106

VALENCIA (797.654)
Total foreign born population	(115.000) 14,4 %
1. Ecuador 16.268
2. Bolivia 12.348
3. Colombia 10.238
4. Argentina 7.520
5. Romania 6.336

SEVILLA (699.145)
Total foreign born population	(34.138) 4,9 %
1. Morocco 4.555
2. Ecuador 2.619
3. Colombia 2.364
4. Bolivia 2.180
5. Germany 1.785

ZARAGOZA (654.390)
Total foreign born population	(71.466) 10,9 %
1. Romania 19.086
2. Ecuador 9.234
3. Morocco 5.007
4. Colombia 4.336
5. China 2.304

MÁLAGA (561.250)
Total foreign born population	(49.947) 8,9 %
1. Morocco 12.412
2. Argentina 6.269
3. France 2.400
4. Ukraine 2.299
5. Colombia 1.965

MURCIA (422.861)
Total foreign born population	(53.582) 12,7 %
1. Morocco 11.408
2. Ecuador 9.689
3. Bolivia 5.592
4. Ukraine 3.138
5. Colombia 2.453

PALMA DE MALLORCA (383.107)
Total foreign born population	(074.407) 19,4 %
1. Argentina 10.234
2. Ecuador 6.336
3. Colombia 4.895
4. Germany 4.255
5. Bulgaria 4.323

LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA (377.203)
Total foreign born population	(036.999) 9,8 %
1. Colombia 4.122
2. Morocco 3.421
3. Argentina 2.742
4. Ecuador 1.275
5. China 1.237
5. Germany 1.068

BILBAO (353.168)
Total foreign born population	(026.178) 7,4 %
1. Colombia 4.173|3.792
2. Bolivia 3.631|3.694
3. Ecuador 1.957|1.880
4. Romania 1.502|1.518
5. Morocco 1.455|1.312

(www.ine.es)


----------



## Skyland

*Zürich - Schweiz/Switzerland; Immigrant statistics*









Lets go to Zürich, the biggest city in Switzerland. There are many Germans and Italians saving taxes and working in well-paid jobs. Like in Vienna, many South-East Europeans, but different from Vienna, also immigrants from South-West European countries like Portugal and Spain. Surprisingly many immigrants from Sri Lanka, most of them Tamil refugees.

Total inhabitants: 370,062 
Total foreigners: 110,960 (30%)

*Country of origin:* (2005)
*1. Germany: 19,309
2. Italy: 14, 241
3. Serbia and Montenegro: 13,169*
4. Portugal: 7,553
5. Spain: 5,360
6. Turkey: 5,047
7. Sri Lanka: 3,803
8. Austria: 3,389
9. FYROM (Macedonia): 2,824
10. Croatia: 2,790
Bosnia-Hercegovina: 2,562
UK: 1,883
France: 1,667
USA: 1,516
Brazil: 1,473
Greece: 1,334
India: 1,035
Netherlands: 1,029
Dominican Rep: 960
Thailand: 879
China: 750
Iraq: 684
Sweden: 675
Somalia: 653
Russian Fed: 636
Poland: 555
Pakistan: 528
Hungary: 515
Bangladesh: 510
Japan	: 446
Other countries: 13 117

*By district:*








Extremely homogenous distribution...
1. 26%
2. 24,1%
3. 31,3%
4. 41,5%
5. 34,5%
6. 24,5%
7. 21,7%
8. 27,1%
9. 32%
10. 24,4%
11. 33%
12. 36,6%


----------



## 6-6-6

@Skyland:eek2::applause: good job man


----------



## Skyland

*Luxembourg*









Luxembourg - a city with a majority immigrant population, thoroughly Western European.

Total inhabitants in 2007: 86,977 
of which foreigners: *63,61%*

*By country of origin* (2004): 
*1. Portugal - 14,518
2. France - 8,818
3. Italy - 5,600*
Belgium - 3,534
German - 2,753
British - 1,794
Spanish - 1,490
Former Yugoslavia - 870
Sweden - 802

2007:
Europe: 82,635 (incl. natives)
Asia: 1,648 
Africa: 1,241
Americas: 1,200 
Oceania: 64 
Without nationality: 55 

Total of 134 Nationalities


----------



## DiggerD21

In Germany there are no stats giving an EXACT answer regarding foreign born people. It is never asked in german stats where someone is born, but which nationality (or in very new stats: ethnicity/migration background) this person has. 
In Germany somebody with migration background (non-german parents) who is born in Germany and lives here doesn't have automatically german citizenship. That means he would appear in the stats about non-germans, but not in stats about foreign born people.
This also goes the other way: An ethnic german with german passport could be born abroad (just because the parents were abroad for a short time, i.e. working for german embassies, consulates or companies, or just making holidays). He would appear in "foreign born"-stats.

To conclude: There could be three definitions to count "foreigners":
- by citizenship (nationality)
- by migration background (non-autochthone ethnicity) 
- by place of birth (a mere geographical fact)


----------



## Skyland

*Warszawa/Warsaw - Polska/Poland; Immigrant statistics 2007*









Warsaw has seen immigrant numbers rising since the opening of the iron fence and the advancing of the Polish economy. Similarly to Eastern Germany (look at previous post for Leipzig) immigrants from Vietnam seem to dominate. Stats from: http://www.um.warszawa.pl/v_syrenka/liczby/index.php?podstrona=2

Inhabitants as of 31.03.2008: 1,706,966
of which foreign population: 8% -- would be 136,557 foreigners; 92% Narodowość polska = Polish Nationality
_Ludność według deklarowanej narodowości _ = Population (of Warsaw) as per declared nationality; 










*Country of origin:* Below is a diagram from the city website (see link above) - you can estimate the absolute numbers. These are foreigners with a residence permit -- 5,588 people. Since this does not match the 8% given above I am not sure what status the other foreigners have. May be somebody from Warsaw can help.
_Cudzoziemcy zameldowani na pobyt staly (styczeń 2007). Ogółem 5 588 osób._








*1. Vietnam - ~1,300
2. Russia - ~650
3. Ukraine - ~530*
4. Sweden
5. Germany
6. Belarus
7. USA
8. China 
9. France
10. Austria
11. Other

*Data from other sources:*
According to estimations there could be up to *70,000 Vietnamese* in Warsaw most of them illegally. http://www.allincluded.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=134&Itemid=1
Other sources that there are over 30 big restaurants and 300 bars in Warsaw operated by Vietnamese. http://blog.lib.umn.edu/ihrc/immigration/2008/03/vietnamese_immigration_to_pola.html

There are *5,000-7,000 Muslims* in Warsaw. Small percentage came during communism as students from Syria, Iraq and Libya. Most came more recently from Turkey, Syria, Pakistan and Chechnya. http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,3750940,00.html


----------



## brisavoine

DiggerD21 said:


> To conclude: There could be three definitions to count "foreigners":
> - by citizenship (nationality)
> - by migration background (non-autochthone ethnicity)
> - by place of birth (a mere geographical fact)


The last one is the best for international comparisons, because it's not subject to local regulations. The first one is subject to local regulations and cannot be compared from country to country. The second one is fuzzy and can mean many things.


----------



## Skyland

brisavoine said:


> The last one is the best for international comparisons, because it's not subject to local regulations. The first one is subject to local regulations and cannot be compared from country to country. The second one is fuzzy and can mean many things.


Lets get what ever data is available, we then can more or less estimate the multicultural character of a city and what ethnic groups live there.

I personally think that place of birth is not that ideal, because you miss the 2nd generation which usually is bi-lingual and bi-cultural and hence, adds to the multicultural character of a city. Then you might end up with these horrible, empty US stats: 50% caucasians, 30% African Americans, 10% Asian American (culture does not matter anymore since they are born in the US hno - and then for the remaining 10% you have the place of birth like: 1% Ghanan, 3% German, 5% Macedonian etc.. For me this kind of stats says nothing about the *cultural background* of a cities inhabitants, it reduces people to their skin color. The "Caucasian" check box is one of the worst statistical definition that was created. It puts many people from Chile to Estonia, from Iceland to South Africa into one box ignoring all nuances of cultures, languages and experiences. The same with Asian Americans - to put Chinese into one group with Sri Lankans. This happens if only people that are born abroad are considered as foreign - it ignores the ethnicity and rich cultural background of the 2nd and 3rd generations.

I liked the way the German government introduced to count everybody with a migrant background - that includes foreigners and German of non-german ethnicity of 2nd and 3rd generation, so if possible I prefer choice 2. 

Anyway lets take whatever is offered, it is just important to be aware of the different definitions.


----------



## Skyland

Thats what I mean with empty stats...After reading this, do you know anything about the cultural mix of San Diego? I dont...Its ridiculous they make a point that there are 145 Navajo but dont care about identifying the cultural background of the 859k Whites. Of course it does not matter for those that have been in the US for more than 4 generations, but it does matter for those of the 2nd or 3rd generation and they are simply ignored in this statistics. By the way, why are Moldovans reduced to "Whites" in the statistics, while people from Bhutan are "Asians" and not "Yellow people". If - lets say there would be a 2nd generation immigrant from Moldova in the USA, this person would be just a "White" while a 2nd generation Korean is considered a Korean, not a "Yellow". Knowing of the affirmative action and so on, the immigrant from Moldova would not get any benefits despite that this person is from a very poor and underdeveloped country. Having lived in the US I got really sick of this constant racial profiling - when searching for a job, when filling out forms etc.. Cultural heritage matters to understand the experience and background of a person, race should be irrelevant...and a Navajo heritage should not be privileged "statistically" over a Moldovan heritage. Anyway, of course I understand American history and why all this has led to positive racial profiling etc. - an idea which was good at the origin - but should be advanced further.:cheers:


----------



## staff

brisavoine said:


> Stockholm LUZ: 17.9% (2001; in 2006: 19.2%)
> 7- Montpellier: 17.7%
> 8- Toulon: 17.6%
> 9- Basel-St Louis (only the part on French soil; does not include the city of Basel and the municipalities on Swiss soil): 17.3%
> 10- Grenoble: 15.4%
> 11- Avignon: 15.1%
> 12- Toulouse: 14.3%
> 13- Lyon: 14.1%
> 14- Mulhouse: 13.8%
> Randstad (Amsterdam, Rotterdam, The Hague, Utrecht, etc.): 13.6% (2001; in 2007: 14.3%)
> 15- Strasbourg (only the part on French soil): 12.5%
> *Copenhagen LUZ: 11.6% (2001; in 2006: 13.0%)*
> 16- Metz: 10.7%
> 17- Bordeaux: 10.3%
> Birmingham LUZ: 10.2% (2001)


It should be noted that Malmö isn't included in the Copenhagen "LUZ". Had it been, the percentage of immigrants would be quite a bit higher - probably closer to 17% or so.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

DiggerD21 said:


> In Germany there are no stats giving an EXACT answer regarding foreign born people. It is never asked in german stats where someone is born, but which nationality (or in very new stats: ethnicity/migration background) this person has.
> In Germany somebody with migration background (non-german parents) who is born in Germany and lives here doesn't have automatically german citizenship. That means he would appear in the stats about non-germans, but not in stats about foreign born people.
> This also goes the other way: An ethnic german with german passport could be born abroad (just because the parents were abroad for a short time, i.e. working for german embassies, consulates or companies, or just making holidays). He would appear in "foreign born"-stats.
> 
> To conclude: There could be three definitions to count "foreigners":
> - by citizenship (nationality)
> - by migration background (non-autochthone ethnicity)
> - by place of birth (a mere geographical fact)


That is more or less what I tried to exlain earlier: Someone who was born abroad as descendant of Germans (but who in my opinion shouldn't automatically be considered German) whose ancestors may have emigrated from Germany 150 years ago are "Germans foreign born". They have the right to have German citizenship besides their natural nationality, but being still considered immigrant (Aussiedler).
Then there are those who have at least one of the parents being immigrant thus having "migration background" even being born here. :nuts: They are considered Germans and can only have the nationality of the parents' original country if the local authorities there allow it. If both parents are non-EU citizens, they can have EITHER German OR parents' citizenship.
And those who are in fact immigrants with no "German blood" whatever this discriminating thing should be, since Germans are not a race but a mixture of several races and came to Germany by working, studying or wahatever purposes and decide to stay here. They MAY have in some cases German nationality BUT the have to give up their natural nationality. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

DiggerD21 said:


> In Germany there are no stats giving an EXACT answer regarding foreign born people. It is never asked in german stats where someone is born, but which nationality (or in very new stats: ethnicity/migration background) this person has.


Germany would know from which country their immigrants come from. National governments also know the place of birth of all their residents. Detailed statistics on foreign born in Germany exist and seem to counter your claim that no such data is available. Here's the link:

http://gstudynet.org/gum/

Here's a top 10 list of countries with the highest foreign born populations. The first number is the total foreign born population, the second number is the % of the entire population that they represent, while the last number is the increase over the previous 5 years:

1. USA--38,354,709--298,213,000--12.86% +3,551,955
2. Russia--12,079,626--143,202,000--8.44% +187,797
3. Germany--10,143,626--82,689,000--12.27% +340,833
4. Ukraine--6,833,198--46,481,000--14.70% -113,902
5. France--6,471,029--60,496,000--10.70% +193,840

6. Saudi Arabia--6,360,730--24,573,000--25.89% +1,224,312 
7. Canada--6,105,722--32,268,000--18.92% +550,703
8. UK--5,408,118--59,668,000--9.06% +643,294
9. Spain--4,790,074--43,064,000--11.12% +3,161,828
10. Australia--4,097,204--20.33% +25,233

This is 2001 data, but gives a good general summary. Russia and the Ukraine owe their high ranking due to the break up of the Soviet Union, while Spain saw a huge jump due to its climatic appeal within the EC.


----------



## Skyland

*Irish Cities (Dublin, Cork, Limerick, Galway, Waterford), Immigrant Statistics 2006*









*Dublin* (City of Dublin: 505,739; Greater Dublin: 1,045,769) the capital of the Republic of Ireland has seen a massive influx of immigrants particularly from the new EU memberstates. 
Precise statistics data for the Irish cities exist only for the top 10 nationalities that are present in Ireland, though that varies by city, others are approximations based on the information given in this document: http://www.cso.ie/census/..\census\documents\NON IRISH NATONALS LIVING IN IRELAND.pdf

*By country of origin* (Data for Greater Dublin Area):
*1. Poland - 17,823
2. UK - 17,301
3. China - 7,332*
4. Lithuania - 6,520
5. Nigeria - 6,372
6. Philippines - 5,498
7. India - ~5,100
8. France - 4,314
9. US - 3,220
10. Slovakia - ~2,800
11. Romania - ~2,700
12. Latvia - 2,472
13. Spain ~ 2000-3000 in Dublin City
14. Germany - 1,059
15. Russian Fed - ~539
16. Brazil - 513 in Dublin City

For the following nationalities only the total numbers in Rep. of Ireland are given, no city-specific numbers
Italy - 6,190
South Africa - 5,432; spread throughout the country
Pakistan - 5,000; concentrated in Dublin

Racial statistics, for City of Dublin (above is for Greater Dublin) - 2006:
White (Irish) - 83.1%
White (Other) - 8.06%
Asian - 2.63% (0.9% Chinese)
Black - 1.81%
Mixed Race and Other - 1.46%









*Cork - Ireland´s 2nd biggest city: * 119,418 inh.; urban area 190,384
*1. Poland - 4,154
2. UK - 2,897
3. Lithuania - 784*
4. France - 684
5. Nigeria - 638
6. USA - 575
7. Germany - 508
8. Philippines - 391
9. China - 350
10. Latvia - 289









*Limerick* - 52,560; Urban area 90,757
*1. Poland - 2,591
2. UK - 1,272
3. Latvia - 646*
4. Lithuania - 453
5. Nigeria - 364
6. China - 298
7. US - 189
8. Germany, France - each 159
10. Philippines - 144









*Galway* - 72,414 inh.
*1. Poland - 2,473
2. UK - 1,563
3. Nigeria - 701*
4. Lithuania - 524
5. Latvia - 469
6. US - 374
7. Germany - 332
8. France - 328
9. China - 192
10. Philippines - 80









*Waterford* - 45,775 inh.
*1. UK - 1,036
2. Poland - 713
3. Nigeria - 329*
4. Lithuania - 189
5. Latvia - 143
6. China - 95
7. US - 83
8. France - 70
9. Philippines - 64
10. Germany - 60


----------



## Skyline_FFM

isaidso said:


> Germany would know from which country their immigrants come from. National governments also know the place of birth of all their residents. Detailed statistics on foreign born in Germany exist and seem to counter your claim that no such data is available. Here's the link:
> 
> http://gstudynet.org/gum/
> 
> Here's a top 10 list of countries with the highest foreign born populations. The first number is the total foreign born population, the second number is the % of the entire population that they represent, while the last number is the increase over the previous 5 years:
> 
> 1. USA--38,354,709--298,213,000--12.86% +3,551,955
> 2. Russia--12,079,626--143,202,000--8.44% +187,797
> 3. Germany--10,143,626--82,689,000--12.27% +340,833
> 4. Ukraine--6,833,198--46,481,000--14.70% -113,902
> 5. France--6,471,029--60,496,000--10.70% +193,840
> 
> 6. Saudi Arabia--6,360,730--24,573,000--25.89% +1,224,312
> 7. Canada--6,105,722--32,268,000--18.92% +550,703
> 8. UK--5,408,118--59,668,000--9.06% +643,294
> 9. Spain--4,790,074--43,064,000--11.12% +3,161,828
> 10. Australia--4,097,204--20.33% +25,233
> 
> This is 2001 data, but gives a good general summary. Russia and the Ukraine owe their high ranking due to the break up of the Soviet Union, while Spain saw a huge jump due to its climatic appeal within the EC.


You are right. They do even know the city you come from! Everyone has to be registered in the central citizen register of every city. If you move to another city you have to register in the new city and are unregistered in the previous city...


----------



## new-sk

Skyline_FFM said:


> We have Turkish Cypriots laso, but they count as Turks, not as Cypriots.


yes,i know,but i guess it has more to do with what passport someone shows instead of place of origin
does someone know how many they are(turkish cypriots)?


----------



## NickABQ

Albuquerque metropolitan area: Bernalillo, Sandoval, Valenca, Torrance and part of Santa Fe Counties (2008 approximately 1,201,319) 

According to US Census Bureau (2000) with estimates compiled from the four county metro area (2006) with foreign-born communities of over 80 individals

LATIN AMERICA-

Brazil- 1,950
Chile- 227
Guatamala- 146
Venezuela- 117
Peru- 111
Argentina- 109
Columbia- 101
Panama- 89
El Salvodor- 81

EUROPE-

Russia- 3,645
France- 2,409
Germany- 2,313
UK- 1,660
Netherlands- 1,438
Greece- 986
Ukraine- 911
Spain- 480
Italy- 397
Portugal- 393
Turkey- 142
Ireland- 116
Switzerland- 89
Austria- 85
Norway- 83
Slovenia- 82

ASIA and AUSTRALIA/S. PACIFIC-

Vietnam- 16,102
Phllippines- 8,411
China- 5,280
Thailand- 5,236
India- 3,617
Iran- 1,592
Pakistani- 655
South Korea- 617
Japan- 447
Iraq- 386
Nepal- 240
Armenia- 171
Taiwan- 114
Kazakhstan- 110
Syria- 102
Malaysia- 92
UAE- 88
Vanuatu- 81
New Zealand- 80

AFRICA-

Liberia- 7,501
Sierra Leone- 6,961
Nigeria- 4,611
Rwanda- 2,670
Burundi- 2,617
Kenya- 2,130
South Africa, Namibia, Botswana- 1,796
DRC- 532
Cameroon- 519
Egypt- 375
Congo- 299
Ghana- 213
Tanzania- 213
Somalia- 190
Zimbabwe- 144
Ethiopia- 139
Senegal- 121
Sudan- 99

NORTH AMERICA AND CARRIBEAN-

Mexico- 98,145
Cuba- 19,350
Canada- 3,619


= 17.77% of the metro population is foreign-born.


----------



## Skyland

*København/Copenhagen - Denmark; Immigrant Statistics 2008*









Like many other Scandinavian cities, Copenhagen has accepted many refugees from former Yugoslavia, Iraq and Somalia. But there are also many non-refugee immigrants from European countries and North Africa.

_Column 1:_ Danish citizen _Column 2:_ Foreign citizen _Column 3:_ Total 
People with Danish ethnicity	1,405,650/  3,155/  1,408,805
1st generation immigrant 58,978/ 115,900/ 174,878
Born in DK, but not ethnic DK	43 572/ 18 570/ 62,142
Total population: 1,645,825, of which 237,020 (*14,4%*) have a migrant background.

*Top 10 immigrant countries:*
*1. Turkey: 33,109
2. Ex-Yugoslavia:19,833 
3. Iraq: 11,994*
4. Germany: 8,528
5. Sweden: 8,526
6. Poland: 8,460
7. Lebanon: 8,214
8. Morocco: 7,746
9. Norway: 7,340
10. Iran: 6,930

Source: http://www.statistikbanken.dk

*Detailed List:*
*1. Immigrants with Danish citizenship: 1A) 1st generation, 1B) 2nd/3rd generation, 2. Immigrants with foreign citizenship 2A) 1st generation 2B) 2nd/3rd generation*
Country 1A/ 1B/ 2A/ 2B/ Total

Europe:
Albanien	8 - 3 - 90 - 7 - 108
Armenia	112 38 115 4 - 269
Azerbaijan	41 34 88 14 - 177
Belgien	108 19 301 8 - 436
Bosnia-H	1,980 524 1,849 215 - 4,568
Bulgaria	178	61 392 22 - 653
Cyprus	25	9 20 4 - 58
Estonia	31	11 331 9 - 382
Finland	571	208 1,245 104 -2,128
France	310	119 2,415 114 -2,958
Georgia	22	6 50 3 - 81
Greece	187	27 457 21 - 692
Netherlands	250	60 1,271 59 -1,640 
Belarus	13	10 133 8 - 164
Ireland	49	31 555 29 - 664
Iceland	233	65 2,731 374 - 3,403
Italy 266	55 2,048 103 - 2,472
Ex Yugosl 2 840	2 473 4,246 1,490 -11,049
Rep Yugosl	22	27 358 89 - 496
Kazakhstan	8	4 43 3 - 58
Kirgisistan	1	0 5 1 - 7
Croatia	157	91 230 35 - 513
Latvia	49	27 386 24 - 486
Liechtenst	0	0 7 0 - 7
Lithuania	38	34 967 52 - 1,091
Luxembourg	29	1 16 1 - 47
Macedonia	426	608 1,456 543 - 3,033
Malta 7	1 25 0 - 33
Moldova	15	5 74 9 - 103
Monaco	1	0 0 0 - 1
Montenegro	4	2 12 3 - 21
Norway	1,254	398 5,331 357 - 7,340
Poland	2,749	1,028 4,421 262 - 8,460
Portugal	114	24 449 26 - 613
Romania	397	113 716 34 - 1,260
Russian F	306	96 1,505 99 - 2,006
San Marino	0	0 1 0 - 1
Switzerld	120	46 591 47 - 804
Serbia	1	1 59 7 - 68
Serbia/M	6	6 123 25 - 160
Slovakia	4	2 161 10 - 177
Slovenia	16	6 68 8 - 98
Ex Soviet U 579	117 182 17 - 895
Spain 285	55 1,619 51 -2,010
UK 800	332 4,730 461 -6,323
Sweden	1,983	510 5,472 561 -8,526 
Tadjikistan 5	2 6 2 - 15
Czech Rep	12	3 281 13 - 309
Ex Czechosl	306	79 75 13 - 473 
Turkmenista0	0 4 1 - 5
Turkey	6,296	9,849 12,042 4,922 -33,109
Germany	2,806	569 4,842 311 - 8,528
Ukraine	133	48 623 48 - 852
Hungary	467	150 421 18 - 1,056
Uzbekistan	5	2 65 2  - 74
Austria	222	37 421 15 - 695

Africa:
Algeria	340	247 223 28 - 838
Angola	12	3 58 5 - 78
Benin 7	7 19 1 - 34
Botswana	3	2 8 1 - 14
Burkina Fas 5	4 16 0 - 25
Burundi	45	25 151 36 - 257
Cameroun	27	9 266 25 - 327
Centr Afr	0	0 2 1 - 3
Comores	3	3 4 9 - 19
Congo	16	8 60 9 - 93
Djibouti	5	14 9 4 - 32
Egypt 602	353 365 40 - 1,360
Ivory C	96	25 176 14 - 311
Eritrea	64	63 56 4 - 187
Etiopia	295	219 179 25 - 718
Gambia	166	135 223 29 - 553
Ghana	289	130 685 77 - 1,181
Guinea	13	23 51 6 - 93
Guinea-Biss	12	3 22 0 - 17
Kap Verde	7	0 2 0 - 9
Kenya	163	81 243 14 - 401
Lesotho	1	3 4 0 - 8
Liberia	25	8 14 1 - 48
Libya 24	37 42 6 - 75
Madagaskar	0	1 18 1 - 20
Malawi	2	6 7 0 - 15
Mali 7	3 14 3 - 27
Morocco	2,195	3,160 1,863 555 - 7,746
Mauretania	15	5 9 0 - 29
Mauritius	36	18 21 0 - 75
Mozambiq	12	2 62 1 - 77
Namibia	1	2 14 1 - 18
Niger 1	1 1 0 - 3
Nigeria	101	53 370 59 - 583
Rwanda	27	6 62 7 - 102
Senegal	22	12 41 6 - 81
Seychelles	3	0 3 0 - 6
Sierra Leon	71	24 156 26 - 277
Somalia	1,358	1,337 2,215 720 - 5,630
Sudan	69	43 105 16 - 233
Swaziland	4	1 1 0 - 6
Southafrika	137	33 253 8 - 431
Tanzania	156	64 190 22 - 432
Tchad	0	0 1 0 - 1
Togo 44	19 47 5 - 115
Tunesia	205	184 225 44 - 658
Uganda	272	94 336 32 - 734
Congo DR 35	14 57 7 - 113
Zambia	19	3 54 1 - 77
Zimbabwe	35	3 71 3 - 112
Equatorialg	0	0 1 0 - 1

Americas:
Canada	197	47 712 63 - 1,019
USA 560	177 3,503 186 - 4,426
Argentina	262	53 212 10 - 537
Bahamas	0	0 4 0 - 4
Barbados	3	0 12 0 - 15
Belize 2	2 1 0 - 5
Bolivia	35	7 53 6 - 101
Brazil 264	73 804 35 - 1,196
Chile 432	117 342 26 - 921
Colombia	109	20 198 5 - 332
Costa Rica	8	1 27 1 - 37
Cuba 37	6 181 5 - 229 
Dominica	0	0 6 0 - 6
Dominic Re	17	2 41 0 - 60
Ecuador	51	10 93 4 - 158
El Salvador	8	1 16 0 - 25
Grenada	1	0 5 0 - 6
Guatemala	9	0 34 1 - 44
Guyana	27	4 9 0 - 40
Haiti 2	0  6 0 - 8
Honduras	17	1 31 1 - 50
Jamaica	27	5 47 2 - 81
Mexico	76	10 274 9 - 369
Nicaragua	18	2 36 2 - 58
Panama	8	1 16 0 - 25
Paraguay	5	3 5 0 - 13
Peru 143	31 268 14 - 456 
St. Lucia	0	0 1 0 - 1
St.Vincent 1	0 0 0 - 1
Surinam	2	2 7 0 - 11
Trinidad	31	5 39 1 - 76
Uruguay	89	32 46 5 - 172
Venezuela	58	3 114 0 - 175

Asia 
Afghanistan	957	603 2,021 348 - 3,929
Bahrain	29	11 3 0 - 43
Bangladesh	75	69 175 41 - 360
Bhutan	1	2 16 0 - 19
Brunei	0	0 2 0 - 2
Cambodja	56	43 47 7 - 153
Filippinerne	1,123	474 2,843 225 - 4,665
UAE 11	28 19 6 - 64
Indien	850	657 2,422 154 - 4,083
Indonesien	99	15 230 21 - 365
Irak 3,602	2,274 4,967 1,151- 11,994
Iran 3,833	1,263 1,688 146 - 6,930
Israel 347	92 391 19 - 849
Japan 114	35 634 48 - 831
Jordan	392	649 386 174- 1,601
China 938	485 3,793 267 - 5,483
Kuwait	126	153 127 25 - 431
Laos 7	0 13 0 - 20
Libanon	2 984	3 437 1,335 458 - 8,214
Malaysia	78	9 184 5 - 276
Maldives	0	0 2 0 - 2
Mongola 3	0 16 0 - 19
Myanmar	29	4 140  10 - 183
Nepal 10	12 420 8 - 450
Nordkorea	7	6 31 1 - 45
Oman 0	0 1 0 - 1
Pakistan	3,711	5,946 5,823 2,112 - 17,592
Qatar 1	10 4 0 - 15
Saudi-Ara	24	42 29 5 - 100
Singapore	50	22 169 12 - 253
Sri Lanka	393	233 246 44 - 916
Southkorea	75	115 180 7 - 377
Syria 496	677 357 99 - 1,629
Taiwan	37	25 81 5 - 148
Thailand	552	140 2,914 126 - 3,732
Vietnam	1,080	658 571 81 - 2,390
Yemen 72	77 29 11 - 189

Australia and Oceania:
Australia	66	19 736 40 - 861
Fiji 4	2 7 0 - 13
New Zealand 20 3 227 3 - 253
Papua New G 1 0 1 0 - 2
Salomon Isl 0 0 1 0 - 1
Samoa 2 0 3 0 - 5
Tonga 2 0 4 0 - 6

*By suburbs*








Most of the immigrants live in the Western (e.g. Rødovre) and South-Western (e.g. Brøndby, Ishøj, Vallensbæk) suburbs of the city. Some districts have up to 65% immigrants.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Skyland, where do you find all those detailed statistics?


----------



## gabdem

Foreign-born Population in Buenos Aires (Bareus Census 2001) 

Continent

AMERICA	476.337

Paraguay 214.408
Bolivia 89.306
Uruguay 69.695
Chile 51.288
Perú 33.315
United States 23.000
Brasil 7.873

Rest 43.767



EUROPE 260.842

Italy 148.791
Spain 71.183
Ukraine 12,598 
Poland 5.595
Germany 4.877
France 2.375
Ex Yugoslavia 2.072
Ex U.R.S.S. 1.748 
Rest 24.201



ASIA 7.082

Japan 2.285
China 1.142
Korea 723
Siria 479
Libano 460
Taiwan 597
Rest 1.396

AFRICA 679

OCEANIA 283




*Distribution of foreign-born people from American countries in BA*












*Distribution of foreign-born people from non-American countries in BA*












Foreign-born population in BA with legal residency: 12% 


http://www.iigg.fsoc.uba.ar/pobmigra/archivos/14.pdf

http://www.indec.mecon.gov.ar/censo2001s2_2/ampliada_index.asp?mode=07

baexpats.com


----------



## Skyland

Skyline_FFM said:


> Skyland, where do you find all those detailed statistics?


Municipality websites, sometimes in the national statistics. Would be interesting to see some support though  - particularly from people outside Europe, NA and Australia. Would be great if people from other continents could add real data - for example from cities in South America, Africa, Asia, the Middle East.

Thank Gabdem for the data for BA! So many Italians, mamma mia!


----------



## Skyland

*Zagreb - Croatia; Immigrant statistics 2001 and update*










Croatia was until recently a strong producer of immigrants (as seen in the statistics of the other cities in Europe, NA and Australia). Nowadays, next to the more traditional immigrant groups that live in Zagreb since a long time, newer groups are arriving, most notably immigrants from China. 

Total inhabitants: 779.145
Non-Croatian ethnicity: 40,066 --> *5.14%*

Source: http://www.dzs.hr/default_e.htm

*By ethnicity (2001):*
Ethnicity Number Percentage
Croats - 716,344 -	91.94%
Serbs -	18,811- 2.41%
Bosniaks- 6,204 -	0.80%
Albanians- 3,389 -	0.43%
Slovenians- 3,225 -	0.41%
Roma -	1,946 -	0.25%
Macedonians- 1,315- 0.17%
Montenegrins -	1,313 -	0.17%
Hungarians -	841 -0.11%
Czechs -813 -0.10%
Jews -368- 0.05%
Ukrainians -333- 0.04%
Germans -288 -0.04%
Italians -277 -	0.04%
Russians -250 -	0.03%
Slovaks -171- 0.02%
Poles -133 -	0.02%
Ruthenians -123 -	0.02%
Bulgarians -110- 0.01%
Turks -65- 0.01%
Austrians -53 -	0.01%
Romanians -37 -	0.00%

Non committed -	15,649 -2.02%
Other - 4,764 -0.61%
Unknown -2,322 -0.30%
Total -779,145 -	100%

*Updated information on immigrants in Zagreb: *
Between 2000 and 2004 an additional 1,716 immigrants came to Zagreb, the most visible are the Chinese. In 2004, 668 were registered (means there are probably many others living illegally in Zagreb). Particularly if one considers that in 2005, 126 Chinese shops and 15 Chinese restaurants were registered in Zagreb. Most Chinese settle in a district called Kajzerica (South of the Sava River in the Novi Zagreb district) which develops into something like a Chinatown.

Source: www.culturelink.hr/conf/cultid08/svob-djokic.ppt


----------



## bayviews

Skyland said:


> Municipality websites, sometimes in the national statistics. Would be interesting to see some support though  - particularly from people outside Europe, NA and Australia. Would be great if people from other continents could add real data - for example from cities in South America, Africa, Asia, the Middle East.
> 
> Thank Gabdem for the data for BA! So many Italians, mamma mia!



Agree, would be very good to see some data particularly from Brazil, they have a significant immigrant population.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

bayviews said:


> Agree, would be very good to see some data particularly from Brazil, they have a significant immigrant population.


Not more than other countries...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Dubai’s population stands at an estimation of 1.5 million, with three quarters of the population being male. The city of Dubai is made up of a multicultural society; with only 5% of local Emiratis, the rest are expatriates from all over the world. The expatriate population comprises of mostly Indians supplying the city with cheap labour as well as filling professional positions, other nationalities are from various Arabic countries. There is also a significant amount of Iranians, especially after the Islamic revolution in 1979 where more wealthy and educated Iranians settled in Dubai. Furthermore, because of the high demand in workers primarily in the tourism sector, many people from the Philippines, China, Indonesia and Malaysia have become residents in the city.


----------



## staff

"...with *three quarters* of the population being male."


----------



## Skyland

*Dubai, UAE - Immigrant statistics 2005*









Total population: 1,272,000
Foreign born population: 1,056,000 --> *83.0%*

Surprisingly there is few statistical data about Dubai. One would think that a city with such an immigrant population would analyze it in detail - but the Dubai statistics center seems to focus on other issues (http://www.dsc.gov.ae/). Anyway one gets the idea with the data below: Ethnically, Dubai is a predominately South Asian city. 

*Country of origin of foreign born population (percentage of foreign pop) / approximate estimations:*
*1. India 538,560 (51%)
2. Pakistan 168,960 (16%)
3. Other Arab countries 116,160 (11%)*
4. Bangladesh 95,040 (9%)
5. Philippines 31,680 (3%)
6. Sri Lanka 19,008 (1,8%)
7. Europe 11,616 (1.1%)
8. USA 3,168 (0.3%)
9. Other 71,808 (6.8%%) -- probably Iranians, may be Eastern Europeans (Russians, Ukrainians, Turks - but not sure)

Source: http://www.gstudynet.org/gum/UAE/Dubai2005.htm


----------



## Skyland

*Moscow - Russia, Immigrant statistics 2002*










During Soviet times Moscow already attracted people from the whole Soviet Union. With the economy booming (at least until now) this immigration has continued. Unfortunately the most recent data is from 2002 so things might have changed. Not much information about immigrants from countries outside the former soviet union.

Total population of metropolitan Moscow: 10,382,754
Total foreign-born population of metropolitan Moscow: 1,128,035
--> *10.9%*

Total population of metropolitan Moscow
10,382,754
Total foreign-born population of metropolitan Moscow
1,128,035
Foreign born as a percentage of the population of metropolitan Moscow
10.9%

*Country of Birth /% of Foreign Born /% of Total Population*
*1. Ukraine /392,323 /34.78% /3.8%
2. Azerbaijan /117,718 /10.44% /1.1%
3. Belarus /89,283 /7.91% /0.9%*
4. Georgia /82,331 /7.30% /0.8%
5. Armenia /71,547 /6.34% /0.7%
6. Kazakhstan /66,389 /5.89% /0.6%
7. Uzbekistan /58,797 /5.21% /0.6%
8. Moldova /55,405 /4.91% /0.5%
9. Tajikistan /44,617 /3.96% /0.4%
10. Kyrgyzstan /14,686 /1.30% /0.1%
11. Turkmenistan /12,693 /1.13% /0.1%
12. Latvia /10,064 /0.89% /0.1%
13. Lithuania /6,749 /0.60% /0.1%
14. Estonia /4,879 /0.43% /0.0%
15. Other countries /100,554 /8.91% /1.0%
Total Foreign Born /1,128,035 /100% /10.9%
Country of Birth Not Stated /458,033

In 2006, it was estimated that there are between *30-100,000 Chinese* and *30,000 Vietnamese* in Moscow. 

Moreover, an estimated *850,000 Tartars* and *500,000 Armenians* live in Moscow (different from official statistics above)

According to estimations, *2.5 million to 3.5 million Muslims* live in Moscow, giving Moscow the largest Muslim population of any city in Europe. http://www.rferl.org/content/article/1070836.html

*By suburbs (in percentage): *
Foreigners in Moscow:









Ukrainians: 








Ukrainians - Arbat, in Tropareve-Nikulin, at Tver and Obruchevskoy streets. Employees and workers live on the west, northwest and south-western outskirts of the city, and more recently in YUVAO with its low-cost housing. In times of the Soviet Union, Ukrainians often lived in the western part of the city and in the center.

Tartars: 








Tartars - Zamoskvoreche and the southern and south-eastern outskirts of the city

Jewish Russians:









Armenians:








Rich ones in: Zamoskvoreche at Yakimanke in the region of Tver Street, Prospect Mira, "Falcon" and "Airport" in the JSC and YUZAO. Poorer: ones in Chertanove, Orekhovo-Borisov, Lublin, Tsaritsyne, Tekstilschikah and Kuzminkah.

Azeri:








YUVAO, YUAO, Southern Cao

For comparison - Russian:









Tajiks  
Most are reside around Cherkizovsky market.

Source: 
http://www.polit.ru/research/2004/11/19/demoscope177.html


----------



## Skyland

*Hongkong - China, Immigrant statistics 2001, 2006*









Honkong has of course seen a major influx of immigrants from mainland China. Other important groups are Indonesian and Filipinos. Overall however, it is a quite homogeneous population, with 95% having Chinese ethnicity. Surprisingly there are no significant numbers of Vietnamese in Hongkong - there are more in Prague or Warsaw...

*Foreign-born population - 2001:*
Total Population (mid year): 7,041,000
Estimated # of Foreign Born (mid-year): 2,998,686
Percent Foreign Born: *42.59%*

*By country of Birth /Population/% of Foreign Born/% of Total:*
*1. Mainland China/2,180,153/85.50%/32.50% 
2. Philippines /143,662 /	5.63% /	2.14% 
3. Indonesia /54,629 /	2.14% /	0.81% * 
4. United Kingdom/ 25,418 /	1.00%/ 0.38% 
5. India 16,481 /	0.65% /	0.25% 
6. Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka /	12,161/ 0.48% /0.18% 
7. Thailand /	14,791 /	0.58% /	0.22% 
8. Japan /14,715/ 0.58% /	0.22% 
9. USA /14,379 /0.56%/ 0.21% 
10. Nepal /	12,379 /	0.49%/ 0.18% 
11. Canadian/ 11,862 /	0.47% /	0.18% 
12. Others /49,150 /	1.93% /	0.73%

*By ethnicity - 2006:*
Chinese /	6,522,148/ 95.0
Filipino /	112,453 /	1.6
Indonesian/ 87,840/ 1.3
White /	36,384 /	0.5
Indian /	20,444 /	0.3
Nepalese/ 15,950 /	0.2
Japanese /	13,189 /	0.2
Thai / 11,900 /	0.2
Pakistani /	11,111 /	0.2
Other Asian/ 12,663 /	0.2
Others /	20,264 /0.3
Total /	6,864,346 /	100.0

*By usual language (pop older than 5 years) - 2006:*
Cantonese/ 6,030,960 /90.8
Putonghua /	60,859 /0.9
Other Chinese Dialects/ 289,027/ 4.4
English /	187,281 /2.8
Others /	72,217 /1.1
Total /	6,640,344/ 100.0

Source:http://www.censtatd.gov.hk


----------



## Skyland

*Singapore - Immigrant statistics*









Singapore attracts many immigrants from China, South-Asia and South-East Asia. For the "resident population" detailed statistics exist, but not for the non-resident population.

Total population 4,839,400
Total resident population in 2008: 3,642,700 (75% of total population)
non-majority ethnicity (in resident population): 920,800 --> 25,27%
Non-resident population: 1,196,700 --> 24.7%

*Resident population by ethnicity (2008):*
*1. Chinese/ 2,721,800/75%
2. Malays/ 495,100/14%
3. Indians/ 323,400/9%*
Others/ 102,300/2%

*Resident population by country of birth (2000):*
Singapore /2,647,393
Malaysia /303,828
China, Hongkong and Taiwan/ 145,876
South Asia (B, I, P, S)/ 58,293 
Indonesia/ 29,314
Other Asian countries/ 14,459
European countries/ 4,687
USA, Canada/ 3,414
Others/ 3,558

*By language (resident pop) - used most frequently (2000)*
Mandarin 35%
Chinese dialects 23.8%
English 23%
Malay 14.1%
Tamil 3.2%
Others 0.9%

By ethnicity: 
Chinese: 
English 23.9%
Mandarin 45.1%
Chin dialects 30.7%
Malay 0.2%
Others 0.1%

Malay:
English 7.9%
Mandarin 0.1%
Chin dialects 0.1%
Malay 91.6%
Tamil 0.1%
Others 0.3%

Indians:
English 35.6%
Mandarin 0.1%
Chin dialects 0.1%
Malay 11.6%
Tamil 42.9%
Others 9.7%

Others:
English 68.5%
Mandarin 4.4%
Chin dialects 3.2%
Malay 15.6%
Tamil 0.2%
Others 8.2%

http://www.singstat.gov.sg

*Statistics on non-resident population:*
The Singapore department of statistics provides ethnicity data only for the 75% resident population, not for the non-resident population. It is estimated that among the non-resident population, about 100,000 are Indians. That would mean that about 10% of people in Singapore are of Indian origin. 

*Other information - not sure whether these are counted as resident or non-resident:*
-120,000 Filipinos:
Permanent: 4,320 (probably means resident population)
Temporary: 54,480
Undocumented: 61,200
-12,656 Koreans (2007) 
-10,000 Arabs


----------



## Skyland

*Helsinki - Finland; Immigrant statistics 2007*









Until recently, Finland was isolated from international immigration. Since the 1990ies however, immigration particularly from Eastern Europe, but also from China and Somalia has picked up.

Source: http://pxweb2.stat.fi/database/StatFin/vrm/vaerak/vaerak_fi.asp

*By country of birth:*
Total inhabitants of Greater Helsinki: 1,388,964
Born in Finland: 1,294,441
Born abroad: 94 523 --> *6,8%*

*1. Russia or former Soviet Union - 21,085 (does not include people indicating the new CIS countries as country of birth)
2. Estonia - 10,189
3. Sweden - 7,441*
4. Somalia - 4,750
5. China - 2,974
6. Former Yugoslavia, Serbia, Serbia and Montenegro - 2,902 (does not include people indicating Slov, Bosn, Croat, Maced, Monten as country of birth)
7. Germany - 2,481
8. UK - 2,186
9. Turkey - 2,118
10. Vietnam - 2,010
11. Iraq 2,002
12. USA 1,977
13. India 1,915

*Europe (EU, Non-EU) - 58 224*

*EU 27 -	30,419*
Netherlands -	569
Belgium -	228
UK - 2,186
Bulgaria - 465
Spain - 821
Ireland - 187
Italy - 907
Austria - 238
Greece - 335
Cyprus -	42
Latvia -	343
Lithuania - 240
Luxembourg - 42
Malta -	19
Portugal -	150
Poland -	872
France - 1,036
Romania - 587
Sweden -	7,441
Germany - 2,481
Slovakia -	25
Slovenia -	8
Denmark - 424
Czech Republic	39
Hungary 545
Estonia 10,189

*Other Europe 27,805*
Albania -	56
Andorra -	2
Bosnia and Hercegovina -	97
Former Yugoslavia -	2,460
Former Soviet Union - 19,390
Former Serbia and Montenegro -	430
Former Czechoslovakia - 243
Iceland - 63
Croatia -	57
Macedonia -	20
Moldova -	19
Monaco -	2
Norway - 445
Serbia -	12
Switzerland - 405
Turkey - 2,118
Ukraine -	237
Belarus - 53
Vatikan C	1
Russian Fed 1,695

*Africa 11,148*
Algeria -	384
Angola -	194
Benin -	2
Botswana -	2
Burkina Faso - 4
Burundi -	9
Djibouti -	5
Egypt -	403
Eritrea -	23
South-Africa - 218
Ethiopia -	717
Gabon -	1
Gambia -	191
Ghana -	453
Guinea -	21
Guinea-Bissau -	3
Cameroon -	203
Cap Verde - 4
Kenya -	415
Comoros - 2
Congo -	40
Congo Dem Rep - 457
Liberia -	40
Libya -	86
Madagascar -	3
Malawi -	3
Mali -	1
Morocco -	873
Mauritania -	3
Mauritius -	14
Mozambique -	29
Namibia -	23
Niger - 6
Nigeria -	550
Ivory Coast -	58
Equatorial Guinea -	3
Rwanda -	29
Sambia -	64
Senegal -	48
Seychelles - 1
Sierra Leone -	59
Somalia -	4,750
Sudan -	157
Swaziland - 6
Tanzania - 215
Togo - 15
Chad - 4
Tunisia -	285
Uganda -	44
Zimbabwe - 28

*Americas 4,780*
Canada 612
USA	1,977
Argentine - 160
Bahamas -	2
Barbados -	5
Belize -	1
Bolivia -	41
Brazil -	393
Chile -	176
Costa Rica -	30
Dominica -	2
Dominic Rep -	50
Ecuador -	55
El Salvador - 14
Guatemala -	26
Guyana -	10
Haiti - 2
Honduras -	13
Jamaica -	39
Columbia -	349
Cuba - 207
Mexico -	233
Nicaragua -	38
Panama -	11
Paraguay -	5
Peru - 231
Saint Kitts Nevis -	1
Saint Lucia - 1
Saint Vincent Gren - 1
Suriname -	2
Trinidad Tobago -	13
Uruguay -	26
Venezuela -	54

*Asia -	18,325*
Afganistan -	603
UAE - 33
Armenia -	22
Azerbaijan - 40
Bahrain -	6
Bangladesh -	653
Bhutan -	1
Brunei -	1
Philippines -	748
Georgia -	12
Indonesia -	139
India -	1,915
Iraq -	2,002
Iran -	1,406
Israel -	408
Japan -	708
Yemen -	20
Jordan - 129
Cambodia - 135
Kazahkstan -	40
China 2,974
Kirghistan - 4
South Korea -	183
Kuwait -	39
Laos -1
Lebanon -	292
Maledives -	1
Malaysia -189
Mongolia -23
Myanmar -82
Nepal -318
Oman -1
Pakistan -611
Palestine -8
Qatar -5
Saudi-Arabia -83
Singapore -64
Sri Lanka -329
Syria -154
Tadjikistan -	3
Thailand -	1,892
Turkmenistan -	5
Uzbekistan -33
Vietnam -2,010

*Oceania 535*
Australia -	450
New Zealand -	78
Fiji -	2
Papua New Guinea -	3
Samoa -	1
Tonga - 1

Unknown - 1,511

*By citizenship:*
Total pop. Greater Helsinki: 1,388,964
Finnish citizen: 1,322,785
Other citizenships: 66,179 --> *4,76%*

1. Russia, Former Soviet Union 10,080 (does not include people indicating the new CIS countries as country of birth)
2. Estonia 11,862
3. Somalia 3,803

*Europe -	40,183*
*EU 27 -	24,364*
Netherlands -	503
Belgium- 141
UK- 1 762
Bulgaria -	264
Spain - 669
Ireland - 205
Italy - 850
Austria - 192
Greece -	249
Cyprus -	14
Latvia 249
Lithuania - 264
Luxembourg - 5
Malta -	11
Portugal - 162
Poland - 603
France - 882
Romania 450
Sweden - 2,345
Germany - 1,609
Slovakia -	81
Slovenia -	27
Denmark - 356
Czech Rep -	160
Hungary - 449
Estonia - 11,862

*Other Europe	15,819*
Albania -	47
Bosnia and Hercegovina - 397
Former Yugoslavia - 152
Former Soviet Union - 70
Former Serbia Montenegro -	1,515
Former Czechoslovakia	5
Iceland - 59
Croatia -	171
Liechtenstein- 0
Macedonia - 67
Moldova -	31
Monaco -	0
Montenegro -	2
Norway - 294
Serbia -	215
Switzerland - 213
Turkey - 1 627
Ukraine - 796
Belarus -	148
Russian Fed - 10,010

*Africa -	8,378*
Algeria -	191
Angola -	241
Benin -	1
Botswana -	2
Burkina Faso - 4
Burundi -	14
Djibouti -	4
Egypt -	202
Eritrea -	26
South Africa - 69
Etiopia -	347
Gabon -	0
Gambia -	140
Ghana -	375
Guinea -	15
Guinea-Bissau -	2
Kamerun -	209
Kap Verde -	1
Kenia -	363
Congo -	30
Congo dem rep - 536
Liberia -	34
Libya -	66
Madagaskar -	1
Malawi -	1
Mali -	1
Marokko -	409
Mauritania -	3
Mauritius -	4
Mozambique - 19
Namibia -	15
Niger - 5
Nigeria -	487
Ivory Coast -	24
Equatorial Guinea - 2
Rwanda -	28
Sambia -	52
Senegal -	32
Seychelles - 1
Sierra Leone -	42
Somalia -	3,803
Sudan -	177
Tansania -	164
Togo - 12
Chad -	2
Tunisia -	176
Uganda -	30
Zimbabwe -	16

*Americas	2,881*
Canada -	327
USA	1,348
Argentina -	71
Barbados -	2
Belize -	1
Bolivia -	29
Brasilia -	278
Chile -97
Costa Rica -	18
Dominica -	2
Dominic Rep - 32
Ecuador -	42
El Salvador- 10
Guatemala -7
Guyana -	4
Haiti -	1
Honduras -	8
Jamaica -	19
Columbia -	78
Cuba -	129
Mexico - 173
Nicaragua -	25
Panama -	8
Paraguay -	0
Peru -	134
Saint Kitts and Nevis -	1
Saint Lucia -1
Saint Vincent and Grenadines -	1
Trinidad ja Tobago -	11
Uruguay -	3
Venezuela -	21

*Asia 13 581*
Afganistan - 609
Armenia -	35
Azerbaijan - 85
Bahrain -	4
Bangladesh -	545
Bhutan -	1
Brunei -	1
Philippines -	536
Georgia -	33
Hongkong -	0
Indonesia -	117
India - 1,657
Iraq - 1 382
Iran -	833
Israel -	223
Japan -	644
Jemen -	7
Jordani -	102
Cambodia - 89
Kazakstan 122
China - 2,240
Kirghistan -	15
South Korea -	186
Kuwait -	9
Laos -0
Libanon -	77
Malediivit -	0
Malaysia -	131
Mongolia -	22
Myanmar -	139
Nepal -	317
Oman -	0
Pakistan -	436
Palestina -	13
Saudi-Arabia -	2
Singapore -	29
Sri Lanka -	251
Syria -	68
Tajikistan -	6
Taiwan -	0
Thailand - 1 431
Turkmenistan -	15
Uzbekistan - 81
Vietnam -	1 088

*Oceania 351*
Australia -	294
New Zealand - 57
Without citizenship - 383
Not yet cleared -	52
Unknown - 370

*By languages and suburbs - 2002*








The largest concentration of both foreign nationals and speakers of foreign languages is in the eastern neighborhoods of Helsinki.


----------



## Obscene

SKYLAND:

Thanks for the stats!

could you do one for Stockholm, Gothenburg, Malmo or Copenhagen?


----------



## Ali_B

Data of the biggest five agglomerations of Belgium. These data by country of origin are from 2005 and calculated by data of www.npdata.be

* Brussels Agglomeration	*
Total Population	1.312.700
1	Morocco	176.500
2	France	58.700
3	Turkey	54.700
4	Italy	54.000
5	Spain	32.400
6	Democratic Rep Congo	25.700
7	Portugal	20.900
8	United Kingdom	16.800
9	Greece	15.300
10	Germany	13.800
*
Antwerp Agglomeration	*
Total Population	732.300
1	Morocco	50.600
2	Turkey	20.200
3	The Netherlands	15.600
4	Serbia & Montenegro	3.500
5	United Kingdom	3.300
6	India	3.200
7	France	3.100
8	Spain	3.100
9	Poland	2.800
10	Portugal	2.600

* Liège Agglomeration	*
Total Population	420.100
1	Italy	54.300
2	Morocco	19.000
3	Turkey	11.200
4	Spain	6.100
5	France 5.900
6	Democratic Rep. Congo	4.300
7	Algeria	1.800
8	Tunisia	1.500
9	Greece	1.300
10	Serbia & Montenegro	1.300

* Ghent Agglomeration	*
Total Population	280.800
1	Turkey	23.500
2	Morocco	4.200
3	The Netherlands	2.100
4	France	1.200
5	Tunisia	1.100
6	Serbia & Montenegro	1.000
7	Algeria	800
8	Italy	700
9	Bulgaria	600
10	China	500

* Charleroi Agglomeration	*
Total Population	236.800
1	Italy	33.800
2	Turkey	13.800
3	Morocco	10.400
4	Algeria	4.200
5	France	3.400
6	Greece	1.500
7	Spain	1.300
8	Democratic Rep. Congo	900
9	Tunisia	400
10	Poland	400


----------



## gabdem

Skyland said:


> Thank Gabdem for the data for BA! So many Italians, mamma mia!


You're welcome. 

Anyway, no surprise about the number of Italians since they're also the most important ethnicity in Buenos Aires too... and they have been the most numerous foreign-born population since like over a century!.


Actually is way more surprising the number of people from American coutnries immigrating here lately. 

This was the first census that American foreign people exceeded the number of European foreign born people in our entire history!. 

And not just from poor countries even the US American community is getting bigger every year...


----------



## Skyland

Obscene said:


> SKYLAND:
> 
> Thanks for the stats!
> 
> could you do one for Stockholm, Gothenburg, Malmo or Copenhagen?


You are welcome, Copenhagen is covered on the top of this page 6, Stockholm on P.1. I will try to get data for Gothenbug and Malmo.


----------



## Skyland

*Table of Contents: Cities already covered with page number*

*In order to avoid to get double statistics for cities, here are the cities that we already covered:*

*Europe:* 
Austria: Vienna P.4
Belgium: Antwerp P.5 and 6, Brussels P.5 and 6, Charleroi P.6, Ghent P.6, Liège P.6
Czech Rep: Prague P.5
Croatia: Zagreb P.6
Denmark: Copenhagen P.6
Finland: Helsinki P.6
France: Paris P.1
Germany: Berlin P.3, Cologne P.3, Düsseldorf P.5, Frankfurt P.4, Hamburg P.2, Leipzig P.4, Munich P.2
Iceland: Reykjavik P.5
Ireland: Cork P.4, Dublin P.4, Galway P.4, Limerick P.4, Waterford P.4
Italy: Florence P.5, Milan P.5, Naples P.5, Rome P.5, Turin P.5
Luxembourg: Lux City P.4
The Netherlands: Rotterdam P.2
Norway: Bergen P.5, Oslo P.5
Poland: Warsaw P.4
Portugal: Povoa de Varzim P.3F
Russian Fed: Moscow P.6
Spain: Barcelona P.4, Bilbao P.4, Las Palmas Gran Canaria P.4, Malaga P.4, Madrid P.1 and P.4, Murcia P.4, Palma de Mallorca P.4, Sevilla P.4, Valencia P.4, Zaragoza P.4
Sweden: Stockholm P.1
Switzerland: Zürich P.4
UK: London P.2 and 3

*Asia: *
China: Hongkong P.6
Singapore P.6
UAE: Dubai P.6

*North America: *
Canada: Toronto P.1 and 2, Yellowknife P.1
USA: Albuquerque P.6, Chicago P.5, Hartford P.1, Miami P.1, Milwaukee P.1, NYC P.3, 

*South America:*
Argentine: Buenos Aires P.6

*Australia and Oceania:*
Australia: Melbourne P.5
New Caledonia: Nouméa P.2
New Zealand: Auckland P.1.


----------



## Vini2

*Rio de Janeiro in 2000 *- Not the illegals

Now there are way more than this number, mainly from China, Angola and South America countries.

Total Foreign Born 98,344 - Total Population 5,857,904 

*Portugal* 61,843 
*Italy* 5,988 
*Spain* 5,738 
*Argentina* 2,403 
*United States of America* 1,960 
*France* 1,519 
*Germany* 1,476 
*Angola* 1,464 
*Poland* 1,174 
*Japan* 1,083 
*Bolivia* 1,020 
*China* 995 
*Chile* 872 
*Peru* 818 
*Uruguay* 799 
*Lebanon* 793 
*Great Britian* 790 
*Russia, etc* 507 
*Colombia* 467 
*Romenia* 466 
*Paraguay* 446 
*Egypt* 408 
*Switzerland *357 
*Israel *329 
*Mozambique *312 
*Austria *298 
*Syria* 264 
*Hungary* 262 
*Equador* 232 
*Venezuela* 196 
*Former Yugoslavia* 168 
*Belgium* 164 
*Czech Republic and Slovakia* 159 
*Cuba* 142 
*Mexico *137 
*Holand* 125 
*Turkey* 124 
*Greece* 121 
*Taiwan* 118 
*Canada* 96 
*Sweden* 82 
*Korea, North and South* 76 
*Finland *52 
*Denmark* 49 
*India* 46 
*Australia* 46 
*Nicaragua* 40 
*Panama* 38 
*Suriname *34 
*Costa Rica* 33 
*Bulgaria* 30 
*Guyana* 29 
*Guatemala* 23 
*Jamaica* 10 
*Pakistan* 9 
*Haiti* 8 
*El Salvador* 7 
*French Guiana* 5

Sorry but i can't find the zones where they are.


----------



## Vini2

*São Paulo in 2000 *- Not the illegals

Total Foreign Born 195,643 - Total Population 10,435,546

*Portugal* 63,274 
*Japan* 22,005 
*Italy* 19,786 
*Spain *13,782 
*Bolivia* 7,722 
*Korea, North and South* 7,029 
*Chile *5,189 
*Argentina* 5,183 
*China *4,799 
*Lebanon *4,615 
*Germany *4,527 
*France* 2,595 
*United States of America* 2,551 
*Russia, etc *2,364 
*Uruguay *2,277 
*Poland *2,159 
*Egypt* 2,126 
*Peru *1,834 
*Taiwan* 1,820 
*Romenia *1,729 
*Former Yugoslavia* 1,510 
*Paraguay *1,420 
*Hungary *1,375 
*Greece *1,235 
*Angola *1,191 
*Syria* 1,070 
*Israel* 898 
*Austria* 880 
*Great Britian* 736 
*Switzerland* 698 
*Colombia *650 
*Holand *521 
*Czech Republic and Slovakia* 432 
*Canada *282 
*Mexico* 280 
*Turkey *277 
*Cuba *259 
*Belgium *259 
*Mozambique *246 
*Sweden* 211 
*Equador* 207 
*India *182 
*Venezuela* 181 
*Bulgaria* 143 
*Denmark *130 
*Ireland *91 
*El Salvador *79 
*Australia* 76 
*Panama *68 
*Finland *64 
*Costa Rica* 30 
*Guyana *25 
*Guatemala *24 
*Dominican Republic *24
*Nicaragua *23 
*Norway* 11 
*Jamaica* 8 
*Pakistan* 7


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Where did you find these statistics?


----------



## Vini2

^^
The same site where people found some cities


http://gstudynet.org/gum/index.php?tables


----------



## lak

I found mines from wikipedia..


----------



## lak

Caracas, Venezuela my hometown 1990.

Columbia 205,491 37.00% 3.14%
Spain 81,981 14.76% 1.25%
Portugal 57,650 10.38% 0.88%
Italy 42,207 7.60% 0.64%
Ecuador 20,605 3.71% 0.31%
Peru 19,540 3.52% 0.30%
France 16,347 2.94% 0.25%
Dominican Republic 13,461 2.42% 0.21%
Chile 13,015 2.34% 0.20%
Cuba 7,850 1.41% 0.12%
United States 7,699 1.39% 0.12%
Argentina 6,378 1.15% 0.10%
Uruguay 4,131 0.74% 0.06%
China 4,011 0.72% 0.06%
Germany 3,482 0.63% 0.05%
Libya 2,732 0.49% 0.04%
Haiti 1,552 0.28% 0.02%
Morocco 1,381 0.25% 0.02%
United Kingdom 1,261 0.23% 0.02%
Fmr. Yugoslavia 1,148 0.21% 0.02%
Israel 786 0.14% 0.01%
Other Countries 42,747 7.70% 0.65%
Total Foreign Born 555,455 100% 8.48%
Total Population 6,548,118


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Vini2 said:


> ^^
> The same site where people found some cities
> 
> 
> http://gstudynet.org/gum/index.php?tables


Oh thank you! Why does everyone find stats about their cities and I don't? :bash:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Frankfurt: http://gstudynet.org/gum/Germany/Frankfurt2001.htm

But there is an enormous bunch of >20,000 as "others". With people from about 190 countries, this could be intersting to see detailed! And the numbers are from 2001,..


----------



## Federicoft

20 largest immigrant groups in the province of Rome (city proper+metro). I think country names are intelligible in English.

Romania 92258
Filippine 25888
Polonia 18151
Albania 11856
Peru' 11358
Bangladesh 9961
Ucraina 9627
Cina Rep. Popolare 8840
Egitto 7899
Ecuador 7417
Moldova 5913
India 5905
Sri Lanka 5894
Marocco 5723
Francia 5031
Bulgaria 4390
Serbia e Montenegro 3869
Spagna 3809
Brasile 3745
Regno Unito 3667


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Federicoft said:


> 20 largest immigrant groups in the province of Rome (city proper+metro). I think country names are intelligible in English.
> 
> Romania 92258
> Filippine 25888
> Polonia 18151
> Albania 11856
> Peru' 11358
> Bangladesh 9961
> Ucraina 9627
> Cina Rep. Popolare 8840
> Egitto 7899
> Ecuador 7417
> Moldova 5913
> India 5905
> Sri Lanka 5894
> Marocco 5723
> Francia 5031
> Bulgaria 4390
> Serbia e Montenegro 3869
> Spagna 3809
> Brasile 3745
> Regno Unito 3667


From when is your data? This here is from 2000:
http://gstudynet.org/gum/Italy/Rome2000.htm


----------



## bayviews

Vini2 said:


> *São Paulo in 2000 *- Not the illegals
> 
> Total Foreign Born 195,643 - Total Population 10,435,546


The immigrant numbers for Sao Paulo do look smaller than might be expected. But then Brazil, like Argentina, experienced their major immigration waves at the beginning of the LAST century.


----------



## Federicoft

Skyline_FFM said:


> From when is your data? This here is from 2000:
> http://gstudynet.org/gum/Italy/Rome2000.htm


Yeah, sorry, those are official 2007 data from the National Institute of Statistics (http://www.demo.istat.it/str2007/index.html). 2008 data will be relased soon.

Yes, there has been an immigration boom since then.


----------



## Vini2

Skyline_FFM said:


> Oh thank you! Why does everyone find stats about their cities and I don't? :bash:



I was trying to find it too but i found because Isaidso posted stats of SP and the link ..


----------



## Vini2

bayviews said:


> The immigrant numbers for Sao Paulo do look smaller than might be expected. But then Brazil, like Argentina, experienced their major immigration waves at the beginning of the LAST century.



You're wright. And the descendents of those immigrantes are counted as Brazilians..
But now Brazil is receiving some immigrants too, not huge as some centuries ago just some, mainly from China, South American countries and Lusophone Africa.


----------



## techniques1200s

2005 numbers for the top 50 immigrant groups in the San Francisco-Oakland-Fremont MSA:

Mexico -	*252,575 *
Philippines -	*155,423 *
China, excluding Hong Kong and Taiwan -	*149,167 *
India -	*63,864 *
Vietnam -	*50,102 *
El Salvador -	*45,220 *
Hong Kong -	*38,966 *
Korea -	*28,713 *
Taiwan -	*27,463 *
United Kingdom -	*22,085 *
Canada -	*21,595 *
Japan -	*20,753 *
Nicaragua -	*16,909 *
Guatemala -	*16,294 *
Germany -	*15,159 * 
Iran - *14,501 *
Russia -	*12,465* 
Peru -	*12,179 *
Ukraine -	*10,556 *
France -	*9,463 *
Pakistan -	*7,556 *
Afghanistan -	*7,236 *
Brazil -	*7,110 *
Portugal -	*7,060 *
Italy -	*6,458 *
Thailand -	*5,907 *
Indonesia -	*5,597 *
Laos -	*5,440 *
Ireland -	*5,198 *
Colombia - *5,021*
Ethiopia - *4,952 *
Nigeria -	*4,571 *
Spain -	*4,549 *
Honduras -	*4,367 *
Israel -	*3,961 *
Cuba -	*3,353 *
Lebanon -	*3,184 *
Cambodia -	*3,179 *
Australia -	*3,090 *
Chile -	*3,001 *
Netherlands -	*2,997 *
Poland -	*2,843 *
Greece -	*2,785 *
Romania -	*2,729 *
Egypt -	*2,232 *
Panama -	*2,146 *
Argentina -	*2,095 *
Bosnia and Herzegovina -	*1,970 *
Austria -	*1,785 * 
South Africa -	*1,721*

total foreign born: *1,201,209*
total population: *4,071,751* (29.50% foreign born)

http://gstudynet.org/gum/US2005ACS/SF2005.htm


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Federicoft said:


> Yeah, sorry, those are official 2007 data from the National Institute of Statistics (http://www.demo.istat.it/str2007/index.html). 2008 data will be relased soon.
> 
> Yes, there has been an immigration boom since then.


Great! This is really detailed. Peru's high ranking is surprising! :cheers:


----------



## tvdxer

Having only 85,000 people, Duluth is a very un-diverse town in terms of foreign-born immigrants. However, this was not the case 80-100 years ago, when much of the city was foreign born. In 1900, for example, the census showed 52,969 people, with 20,983 of them born outside the U.S. (5,099 English-Canadians, 5,047 Swedes, 2,655 Norwegians, 1,685 Germans, and 1,285 French-Canadians). That's from the 1911 Encyclopedia Britannica. In the decades following that Duluth probably got even more diverse, with Finns, Italians, Slavs, etc. settling in certain neighborhoods. Some neighborhoods still have a certain ethnic reputation (e.g. Gary in the far west of the city is still considered Slavic), but most seem to have lost theirs.


----------



## samadifa

techniques1200s said:


> 2005 numbers for the top 50 immigrant groups in the San Francisco-Oakland-Fremont MSA:
> 
> Mexico -	*252,575 *
> Philippines -	*155,423 *
> China, excluding Hong Kong and Taiwan -	*149,167 *
> India -	*63,864 *
> Vietnam -	*50,102 *
> El Salvador -	*45,220 *
> Hong Kong -	*38,966 *
> Korea -	*28,713 *
> Taiwan -	*27,463 *
> United Kingdom -	*22,085 *
> Canada -	*21,595 *
> Japan -	*20,753 *
> Nicaragua -	*16,909 *
> Guatemala -	*16,294 *
> Germany -	*15,159 *
> Iran - *14,501 *
> Russia -	*12,465*
> Peru -	*12,179 *
> Ukraine -	*10,556 *
> France -	*9,463 *
> Pakistan -	*7,556 *
> Afghanistan -	*7,236 *
> Brazil -	*7,110 *
> Portugal -	*7,060 *
> Italy -	*6,458 *
> Thailand -	*5,907 *
> Indonesia -	*5,597 *
> Laos -	*5,440 *
> Ireland -	*5,198 *
> Colombia - *5,021*
> Ethiopia - *4,952 *
> Nigeria -	*4,571 *
> Spain -	*4,549 *
> Honduras -	*4,367 *
> Israel -	*3,961 *
> Cuba -	*3,353 *
> Lebanon -	*3,184 *
> Cambodia -	*3,179 *
> Australia -	*3,090 *
> Chile -	*3,001 *
> Netherlands -	*2,997 *
> Poland -	*2,843 *
> Greece -	*2,785 *
> Romania -	*2,729 *
> Egypt -	*2,232 *
> Panama -	*2,146 *
> Argentina -	*2,095 *
> Bosnia and Herzegovina -	*1,970 *
> Austria -	*1,785 *
> South Africa -	*1,721*
> 
> total foreign born: *1,201,209*
> total population: *4,071,751* (29.50% foreign born)
> 
> http://gstudynet.org/gum/US2005ACS/SF2005.htm


wow very multi cultural


----------



## White Shadows

It is amazing how many Chinese and Filipino immigrants.


----------



## Skyland

*Table of Contents - many cities already covered in this forum*

*TABLE OF CONTENTS - CITIES ALREADY COVERED: *

Before you get desperate searching for immigrant stats in the internet for your city despite that it is covered already in this thread AND in order to avoid to get double statistics for cities, here are the cities that we already covered. Moreover, the quality of data is often better and more recent because the data is taken from the municipalities and not from gstudynet.

*Europe:*
Austria: Vienna P.4
Belgium: Antwerp P.5 and 6, Brussels P.5 and 6, Charleroi P.6, Ghent P.6, Liège P.6
Czech Rep: Prague P.5
Croatia: Zagreb P.6
Denmark: Copenhagen P.6
Finland: Helsinki P.6
France: Paris P.1
Germany: Berlin P.3, Cologne P.3, Düsseldorf P.5, Frankfurt P.4, Hamburg P.2, Leipzig P.4, Munich P.2
Iceland: Reykjavik P.5
Ireland: Cork P.4, Dublin P.4, Galway P.4, Limerick P.4, Waterford P.4
Italy: Florence P.5, Milan P.5, Naples P.5, Rome P.5, Turin P.5
Luxembourg: Lux City P.4
The Netherlands: Rotterdam P.2
Norway: Bergen P.5, Oslo P.5
Poland: Warsaw P.4
Portugal: Povoa de Varzim P.3F
Russian Fed: Moscow P.6
Spain: Barcelona P.4, Bilbao P.4, Las Palmas Gran Canaria P.4, Malaga P.4, Madrid P.1 and P.4, Murcia P.4, Palma de Mallorca P.4, Sevilla P.4, Valencia P.4, Zaragoza P.4
Sweden: Stockholm P.1
Switzerland: Zürich P.4
UK: London P.2 and 3

*Asia:*
China: Hongkong P.6
Singapore P.6
UAE: Dubai P.6

*North America:*
Canada: Toronto P.1 and 2, Yellowknife P.1
USA: Albuquerque P.6, Chicago P.5, Duluth P.8, Hartford P.1, Los Angeles P.7, Miami P.1 and P.7, Milwaukee P.1, NYC P.3, San Francisco P.8

*South America:*
Argentine: Buenos Aires P.6
Brazil: Rio de Janeiro P.8, Sao Paulo P.7
Venezuela: Caracas P.8

*Australia and Oceania:*
Australia: Melbourne P.5
New Caledonia: Nouméa P.2
New Zealand: Auckland P.1.


----------



## dvo1911

Nicaraguan immigrants are a problem here in Costa Rica. Most of them come illegally. The rate is really high.


----------



## pesto

The methodology of the "hyperdiverse" article strikes me as a little lacking (pardon my long-windedness, but my wife is out of town today). 

First, just as a hypothetical, would Stockholm count as "hyperdiverse" if 2% of its residents came from Denmark, 2% from Norway, 2% from Iceland and 2% from Finland, along with 1.5% from the US and Japan and 2 Africans? It would seem to under the criteria given. (I'm not picking on Stockholm; this is just a hypothetical.) As a starter, it would seem that "diversity" should include only those people who do not have essentially the same social, religious and cultural values as those that constitute the host country. 

On a related issue, under the criteria of the study, US-born blacks or Hispanics living in American cities would not count toward diversity. Nor would French-born blacks in Paris. We should give some thought about whether this makes sense since some would argue that this is the main point in discussing issues of diversity within cities (for example, is a 100% white city or 100% black city equally diverse with a city that is 30% white, 30% black, 30% Hispanic and 10% Asian, assuming all were born in the same country?). Certainly not as the term is used in the US.

The 25% per country limit is problematic as well. Countries such as China, India and Mexico (among others) have enormous diversity within the country as to language, "race", cultural traditions, economic status, etc. To lump Sikhs and Bengali's with southern Indians is perhaps understandable as a convenience but not particularly accurate socially. For all practical purposes, these are separate ethnic groups and should be treated as such. 

Similarly: Central America could have remained one country, but instead became 7countries. Mexico or India could also have broken into smaller countries but didn't. Should these historical coincidences affect diversity in a city thousands of miles away?

Sometimes criteria need to be reviewed by looking at their results. It seems odd to exclude Los Angeles, when there are somewhere between 150 and 250 languages spoken in the area per numerous govt. and university studies (far more, if many Asian and indigenous American languages are treated as distinct languages); there are publications in over 100 languages (as I recall). There are enormous numbers of Mexicans from all parts of the country, but it should be noted that there are also over 1M Asians and 1M blacks in LA County, which is about as many as there are Danes in Copenhagen. (I'm not picking on Copenhagen, which is a beautiful, charming, sophisticated city, but difficult to compare to NY or LA in terms of diversity). 

In all honesty, it seems like these criteria were chosen to squeeze some city into or out of the list. After all, 9.5% is the AVERAGE for developed countries. Maybe cities meeting this threshhold should be called "starting to be diverse".


----------



## Anderson Geimz

You can't help but troll can you?

"I'm not picking on Stockholm"...Yes you are!
The diversity there doesn't consist of Danes, Fins and Norwegians but people that came from much further away then the Mexicans in LA. Plus they all live on a relatively small area as opposed to their own segregated pocket.


----------



## poshbakerloo

The word 'ethnic' or 'ethnic minority' makes me cringe! Just sounds so 'poor helpless foreigner' urgh


----------



## FREKI

pesto said:


> I'm not picking on Copenhagen, which is a beautiful, charming, sophisticated city, but difficult to compare to NY or LA in terms of diversity


25% of Copenhagen's population is immigrants..
( some districts bordering on 40%.. )

The vast majority and the largest groups are from Asia ( especially the Middle East ) and Africa..
( Islam is the largest practiced religion in the city as well as country)

We were 4% ethnic Danes in my public school and we had 91 nationalities.. ( and that was 20 years ago )


So you are right that it's hard to compare the city to a city like LA that primarily have population from the neighboring country/same continent, if we almost only had Swedes and Norwegians here then I wouldn't consider it especially diverse either.. but that isn't the case..


----------



## Obscene

A neighborhood called Rinkeby in Stockholm had 127 nationalities represented over a population of 15.000.
It consists of people from mostly africa and asia but also latinamerica, southern europe and the nordics (in a smaller extent)

I'd say that's pretty diverse.


----------



## Lindemann

I live in a small city in northern Spain (urban pop. 180.000). The foreign population is 8% of the total, and there are 107 nationalities represented. 
The largest national groups are from:

1- Morocco 
2- Colombia 
3- Romania 
4- Dominican Republic


----------



## techniques1200s

Immigrant groups in the San Francisco Bay Area with 3,000+ people:

Mexico - 526,599
China - 310,802
Phillipines - 242,230
Vietnam - 147,835
India - 142,419
El Salvador - 61,976
Korea - 52,066
United Kingdom - 37,119
Canada - 33,714
Iran - 31,332
Japan - 30,349
Guatemala - 29,247
Germany - 25,945
Nicaragua - 21,378
Russia - 20,770
Peru - 17,305
Ukraine- 13,428
France - 12,244
Fiji - 12,040
Portugal - 11,547
Burma - 10,850
Brazil - 10,693
Thailand - 10,444
Pakistan - 10,268
Afghanistan - 10,236
Cambodia - 9,470
Laos - 8,846
Indonesia - 8,509
Italy - 9,293
Ireland - 7,984
Israel - 7,484
Ethiopia - 7,275
Honduras - 7,084
Poland - 5,933
Malaysia - 5,779
Colombia - 5,335
Argentina - 4,997
Australia - 4,960
Netherlands - 4,730
Nigeria - 4,582
Romania - 4,425
Cuba - 4,130
Spain - 4,085
Egypt - 3,947
Singapore - 3,846
Chile - 3,722
Jordan - 3,716
Lebanon - 3,714
Turkey - 3,654
South Africa - 3,452
Greece - 3,445
Switzerland - 3,317
Hungary - 3,050
Bosnia and Herzegovina - 3,018
Sweden - 3,022
Bulgaria - 2,904

Total foreign born population - 2,088,610 (28.8%)
Total Population of the Bay Area - 7,256,914


----------



## pesto

Anderson: apologize for your confusion. My comments are methodological, not substantive, and the examples were "hypothetical", that is, NOT REAL. I could have used Kansas City or Asuncion just as easily. I used Stockholm because of the well-known homogeneity between the Nordic countries (similar results on many economic, social, political, ethical indicators) and I wonder if such a hypothetical mix should be thought of the same as, say, 1/4 each from Europe, Africa, Latin America, South Asia.

In any event, it's usually useful to subject methodology to some critical review.


----------



## pesto

dvo1911 said:


> Nicaraguan immigrants are a problem here in Costa Rica. Most of them come illegally. The rate is really high.


My mother has complained of "Nico's" in Costa Rica since the 1950's and about Cubans since the huge outflow in the 1960's. It's interesting to hear someone younger complaining about it as well (I assume you are under 90).


----------



## bayviews

pesto said:


> The methodology of the "hyperdiverse" article strikes me as a little lacking (pardon my long-windedness, but my wife is out of town today).
> 
> First, just as a hypothetical, would Stockholm count as "hyperdiverse" if 2% of its residents came from Denmark, 2% from Norway, 2% from Iceland and 2% from Finland, along with 1.5% from the US and Japan and 2 Africans? It would seem to under the criteria given. (I'm not picking on Stockholm; this is just a hypothetical.) As a starter, it would seem that "diversity" should include only those people who do not have essentially the same social, religious and cultural values as those that constitute the host country.
> 
> On a related issue, under the criteria of the study, US-born blacks or Hispanics living in American cities would not count toward diversity. Nor would French-born blacks in Paris. We should give some thought about whether this makes sense since some would argue that this is the main point in discussing issues of diversity within cities (for example, is a 100% white city or 100% black city equally diverse with a city that is 30% white, 30% black, 30% Hispanic and 10% Asian, assuming all were born in the same country?). Certainly not as the term is used in the US.
> 
> The 25% per country limit is problematic as well. Countries such as China, India and Mexico (among others) have enormous diversity within the country as to language, "race", cultural traditions, economic status, etc. To lump Sikhs and Bengali's with southern Indians is perhaps understandable as a convenience but not particularly accurate socially. For all practical purposes, these are separate ethnic groups and should be treated as such.
> 
> Similarly: Central America could have remained one country, but instead became 7countries. Mexico or India could also have broken into smaller countries but didn't. Should these historical coincidences affect diversity in a city thousands of miles away?
> 
> Sometimes criteria need to be reviewed by looking at their results. It seems odd to exclude Los Angeles, when there are somewhere between 150 and 250 languages spoken in the area per numerous govt. and university studies (far more, if many Asian and indigenous American languages are treated as distinct languages); there are publications in over 100 languages (as I recall). There are enormous numbers of Mexicans from all parts of the country, but it should be noted that there are also over 1M Asians and 1M blacks in LA County, which is about as many as there are Danes in Copenhagen. (I'm not picking on Copenhagen, which is a beautiful, charming, sophisticated city, but difficult to compare to NY or LA in terms of diversity).
> 
> In all honesty, it seems like these criteria were chosen to squeeze some city into or out of the list.


Well stated, i couldn't agree more. Anyone who claims that a an extrodinarily cosmpolitan Los Angeles isn't one of the most diverse cities in the world obviously has no idea of what comprises diversity.


----------



## Anderson Geimz

pesto said:


> Anderson: apologize for your confusion. My comments are methodological, not substantive, and the examples were "hypothetical", that is, NOT REAL. I could have used Kansas City or Asuncion just as easily. I used Stockholm because of the well-known homogeneity between the Nordic countries (similar results on many economic, social, political, ethical indicators) and I wonder if such a hypothetical mix should be thought of the same as, say, 1/4 each from Europe, Africa, Latin America, South Asia.
> 
> In any event, it's usually useful to subject methodology to some critical review.


I'm not confused, you're a troll.

Please do use Kansas City as an example next time.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

pesto said:


> My mother has complained of* "Nico's"* in Costa Rica since the 1950's and about Cubans since the huge outflow in the 1960's. It's interesting to hear someone younger complaining about it as well (I assume you are under 90).


Nicas... pesto are you part Costa Rican?


----------



## isaidso

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_immigrant_population

Largest number of immigrants

01







United States----38,355,000----12.81%
02







Russia----12,080,000----8.48%	
03







Germany----10,144,000----12.31%
04







Ukraine----6,833,000----14.70%	
05







France----6,471,000----10.18%	
06







Saudi Arabia----6,361,000----25.25%	
07







Canada----6,200,000----18.76%	
08







India----5,700,000----0.52%	
09







United Kingdom----5,408,000----8.98%
10







Spain----4,790,000----10.79%


----------



## Mozomofo

I am proud to say that my city has the most nationalities in the whole world by having people from 178 nations living in it.. Approximately half of the population are foreign born or have a foreign ancestry.. Total population being around 770 000.. Here's a list of the most populous immigrant groups in Amsterdam, The Netherlands..

1. Moroccans 67663
2. Turkish 39129
3. British 10827
4. German 7871
5. Ghanaian 6073
6. American 5832
7. Surinamese 5469
8. Italians 5420
9. French 5027
10. Egyptians 4628
11. Spanish 3616
12. Portuguese 3138
13. Pakistan 3040
14. Polish 2799
15. Indians 2129

http://www.amsterdam.nl/publish/pages/295024/2010_nationaliteiten20092010.pdf


----------



## isaidso

Mozomofo said:


> I am proud to say that my city has the most nationalities in the whole world by having people from 178 nations living in it.


A number of cities have every nationality represented.


----------



## Obscene

isaidso said:


> A number of cities have every nationality represented.


Yup.

According to a recent report Stockholm, Sweden has 183 nationalities represented.


----------



## pesto

I am not the moderator here, but maybe it would be better to just post immigrant numbers and information about neighborhoods or recent trends or interesting facts about immigration, and NOT post any claims about "most", "best", "biggest", "hyper" or comparisons to other cities.

I think that makes for better information sharing.


----------



## dj4life

Obscene said:


> Yup.
> 
> According to a recent report Stockholm, Sweden has 183 nationalities represented.


Whoa! Even better than i thought. ;D


----------



## Pavlemadrid

isaidso said:


> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain----4,790,000----10.79%


No.
5.708.000 - 12,2% (2010).


----------



## isaidso

Pavlemadrid said:


> No.
> 5.708.000 - 12,2% (2010).


Its 2005 data. 

Canada now has over 7 million foreign-born which is projected to reach between 9.8 million and 12.5 million (depending on various immigration assumptions) by 2031. The proportion of foreign-born in the total population would increase from 20% to between 25% and 28%.

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/daily-quotidien/100309/dq100309a-eng.htm


----------



## nicdel

Berlin has the largest Turkish and Kurdish community outside of Turkey with approximately 250,000 people (7.2% of the population) of Turkish origin residing in Berlin.

Some other siginifacnt Ethnic groups:

there are up to 100,000 (3% of the population) people from the former Soviet Union, mosly from Russia and Kazakhstan (many of them are Jewish) 

about 60,000-70,000 Arabs (2% of the population) 


about 40,000 people (1% of the population) of Vietnamese origin (including those with Vietnamese and German citizenship)

In Addition there are many other sizeable groups like Poles, Italians, Thais, Persians, Afro-Germans/Africans, Yugoslavs, Jews, Chinese and quite a number of Latin Americans for German conditions. 

All in all about 30% of the population is of foreign origin/foreign-born. However, this percentage is (of course) MUCH higher in Immigrant districts like Neukölln, Wedding, Kreuzberg and Schöneberg.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turks_in_Berlin
http://www.statistik-berlin-brandenburg.de/Publikationen/Stat_Berichte/2011/SB_A1-5_hj02-10_BE.pdf (in german sorry)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin#Demographics


----------



## wc eend

For me it's difficult to believe that there is any city in Europe more ethnically diverse than Brussels, Belgium. For the moment I am too lazy to look for figures, but a fact is that most immigrant groups are sizable enough to be 'visible', and that parts of neighbourhoods get an ethnic feel. Within a 100-m circle around my house I can find shops or restaurants of Moroccans, Greeks, Chinese, Italians, Spanish, Portoguese, French, Romanians, Congolese, Cameroonese, Algerians, Turkish, Indians/Pakistani, Bulgarians, Polish, Hungarians, Albanians. Plus, in this city there is next to the relatively poor immigrant population a wealthy and large expat community due to the European and other international institutions in this city. Moreover I can add the fact that, even without foreign immigrants, Belgium and Brussels are already linguistically and ethnically diverse.


----------



## nicdel

wc eend said:


> For me it's difficult to believe that there is any city in Europe more ethnically diverse than Brussels, Belgium. For the moment I am too lazy to look for figures, but a fact is that most immigrant groups are sizable enough to be 'visible', and that parts of neighbourhoods get an ethnic feel. Within a 100-m circle around my house I can find shops or restaurants of Moroccans, Greeks, Chinese, Italians, Spanish, Portoguese, French, Romanians, Congolese, Cameroonese, Algerians, Turkish, Indians/Pakistani, Bulgarians, Polish, Hungarians, Albanians. Plus, in this city there is next to the relatively poor immigrant population a wealthy and large expat community due to the European and other international institutions in this city. Moreover I can add the fact that, even without foreign immigrants, Belgium and Brussels are already linguistically and ethnically diverse.


Yeah, Brussels seems very multi-ethnic too. However, I guess that many European cities (except those of Eastern Europe) have some Ethnic diversity.


----------



## wc eend

We could make this discussion have more sense when the diversity index  of cities or neighbourhoods would be available. In fact, it is the chance that two persons in a given area belong to the same group.


----------



## dmarney

wc eend said:


> For me it's difficult to believe that there is any city in Europe more ethnically diverse than Brussels, Belgium. For the moment I am too lazy to look for figures, but a fact is that most immigrant groups are sizable enough to be 'visible', and that parts of neighbourhoods get an ethnic feel. Within a 100-m circle around my house I can find shops or restaurants of Moroccans, Greeks, Chinese, Italians, Spanish, Portoguese, French, Romanians, Congolese, Cameroonese, Algerians, Turkish, Indians/Pakistani, Bulgarians, Polish, Hungarians, Albanians. Plus, in this city there is next to the relatively poor immigrant population a wealthy and large expat community due to the European and other international institutions in this city. Moreover I can add the fact that, even without foreign immigrants, Belgium and Brussels are already linguistically and ethnically diverse.


I would have said Paris or London are probably more ethnically diverse than Brussels, having visited all 3, although Paris has no official figures. Some boroughs of London have no ethnic majority, such as Newham: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newham


----------



## Restless

dmarney said:


> I would have said Paris or London are probably more ethnically diverse than Brussels, having visited all 3, although Paris has no official figures. Some boroughs of London have no ethnic majority, such as Newham: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newham


Toronto: 42% foreign born (2010)
London: 4*2*% foreign born (20*07*) - 300 languages in daily use
New York: 36% foreign born (2006) - 200 languages in daily use
Brussels: 29% foreign born (2010)
Paris: 20% foreign born (2010)

London is different in that every borough is mixed.
Every borough has poor/rich areas. And every borough has a mix of ethnicities.


----------



## nicdel

Restless said:


> Toronto: 42% foreign born (2010)
> London: 40% foreign born (2006) - 300 languages in daily use
> New York: 36% foreign born (2006) - 200 languages in daily use
> Brussels: 29% foreign born (2010)
> Paris: 20% foreign born (2010)
> 
> London is different in that every borough is mixed.
> Every borough has poor/rich areas. And every borough has a mix of ethnicities.


BTW What is London's total racial demography ? Something like 65% White British, 10% South Asian and others ?


----------



## Restless

nicdel said:


> BTW What is London's total racial demography ? Something like 65% White British, 10% South Asian and others ?


It looks like it is only 57% white british.

*2007 Estimates*

*Ethnic Group % of London's population*

White 69.1
- White British	57.7
- White Irish	2.4
- Other White	8.9

Mixed	3.5
- White and Black Caribbean	1.0
- White and Black African	0.5
- White and South Asian	1.0
- Other Mixed	1.0

South Asian	13.3
- Indian	6.6
- Pakistani	2.4
- Bangladeshi	2.3
- Other South Asian	2.0

Black	10.6
- Black Caribbean	4.3
- Black African	5.5
- Other Black	0.8

East Asian or Other	3.5
- Chinese	1.5
- Other	2.0

*Total population	7,556,900*


----------



## pesto

I had no idea London was so white (70 percent). I guess tourism gives the impression of more diversity.


----------



## isaidso

Restless said:


> Toronto: 42% foreign born (2010)
> London: 4*2*% foreign born (20*07*) - 300 languages in daily use
> New York: 36% foreign born (2006) - 200 languages in daily use
> Brussels: 29% foreign born (2010)
> Paris: 20% foreign born (2010)
> 
> London is different in that every borough is mixed.
> Every borough has poor/rich areas. And every borough has a mix of ethnicities.


London isn't 42% foreign born, it's around 28%. You're counting British people who have an ethnicity that's isn't White British. Just look at that pie chart if you need clarification. 43% aren't White British, but almost half of them are *British born*. A 'Chinese' person born in London doesn't count!!! New York isn't at 36% either, it's also around 28%. Toronto was around 42% foreign born 10 years ago. Today it's 50% foreign born, not 42%. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Toronto 

I'm not sure where you're getting your figures, but they're not consistent with any of the data in the public domain.

Btw, there are lots of cities where basically every language is spoken on a daily basis. 200 in New York and 300 in London?? Those numbers seem to have been picked out of a hat.


----------



## nicdel

pesto said:


> I had no idea London was so white (70 percent). I guess tourism gives the impression of more diversity.


London has quite a high number of non-whites for European standards. There are Eastern European cities, e.g. Bucharest (Romania), Tallinn (Estonia), Warsaw (Poland) and St. Petersburg (Russia), which are up to 99% "White".. 
Additionally, the White populations in Europe are culturally and ethnically diverse: Poles, Russians, Greeks, Spaniards, Italians, Hungarians, Romanians... all of them have different cultures, traditions or complexions. Ethnic diversity doesn't only refer to Blacks, Asians or Muslims...


----------



## Mr_Dru

2010 The Netherlands

Rotterdam: 600.000
Dutch 55%
Foreigners 45% (60% non-western)

Amsterdam: 780.000
Dutch: 55%
foreigners: 45% (30% non-western)

The Hague: 500.000
Dutch: 53%
foreigners 47% (50% non-western)

At street view:
Not all Dutch are 'white'. The largest colored minority in the Netherlands are the 1.5 million descents from Indonesia (80% born in the Netherlands). But since the '50 they are recognized as fully Dutch. Because their ancestor were already westernized in the former Dutch-India colony and they all speak Dutch.

Moluccan people are also recognized as Dutch since 1950. Just as the New Guinees people in 1970. Also these minorities are colored. And the people from the Dutch overseas territories.

Also the Chinese population that came large groups in 1911.

And since 1956, there are many children's adopted from Asia, Africa and Latin America.

So I would say if you make percentage in white and colored. The colored in the largest cities is much higher then the white.

In case of Rotterdam: colored 65% - white 35%. Rotterdam also have an colored major who's born in Morocco.


----------



## isaidso

What's the Dutch definition of foreigner? So 45% of people in Rotterdam and Amsterdam were born outside the Netherlands (foreigners)?


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Gorgoroth

Gondor: 30 alive ,20000000 bones
Rohan : 20 alive , 300000 bones
Isengard: 30000 
Shire : 4 , sam with his family.


----------



## nicdel

isaidso said:


> What's the Dutch definition of foreigner? So 45% of people in Rotterdam and Amsterdam were born outside the Netherlands (foreigners)?


I guess it refers to the people with "migrant background/foreign roots"


----------



## isaidso

nicdel said:


> I guess it refers to the people with "migrant background/foreign roots"


I see. So the number of true foreigners would be much less. By the Dutch definition, Toronto is 99.5% foreign. :colgate:


----------



## Aztecgoddess

Peregrin Tuk said:


> Gorgoroth
> 
> Gondor: 30 alive ,20000000 bones
> Rohan : 20 alive , 300000 bones
> Isengard: 30000
> Shire : 4 , sam with his family.


:rofl: 
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Aztecgoddess said:


> :rofl:
> :rofl:
> :rofl:
> :rofl:
> :rofl:



elves : none infomation
LOL


----------



## Disturbing Reality

i can't speak much of the figures but i think salt lake city is also multi-ethnic considering every country that has an LDS church had at least one missionary in the city!


----------



## Jonesy55

joshsam said:


> ^^Ass long a stay behaving like their parents did and not integrating a bit, they stay foreign for me, don't care if they are already 4 generations in my country.
> 
> Form the moment i can not tell they are behaving in total differend way then we, they are not foreign anymore.


So how would you test that for statistical purposes? Which behaviours would lead a person to be classified as 'foreign' in Belgium for example?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Don't know. Cant tell you. When I was school, that would be people that where at least trying to get their diplome since the gouvernment payed for their studies. Listened in some degree to the teacher (even if it was woman and woman in their country are like threated like a pile of shit). People that wanted to do something with their live and people that 'act' like the majority of Belgians. People that didn't want to see their rules everywhere. People that didn't think Belgium should change for them. People that are part of the society. People that do not want to turn Belgium into their country or country of their parents but behave and follow the Belgian way of living and the Belgian law instead of a law that comes out of another culture.

Can't be to hard and is not that much to ask.


----------



## Jonesy55

Why shouldn't citizens get involved in political matters and express their views on how things could be changed in society? That seems like a healthy democracy to me. 

A country where some citizens are allowed to put forward their opinions for change but others are not because they are black or because their grandparents were immigrants seems strange. :dunno:


----------



## Azia

*for berlin :*

the zones with the most foreign population in berlin (germany) (city proper 3,5 million ;agglomeration 4,3 million ) are parts of Mitte (moabit ,wedding ),parts of Marzahn-Hellersdorf (north marzahn) ,parts of Tempelhof-Schöneberg (north Schöneberg,parts of lichtenrade and mariendorf) ,parts of Neukölln(north -neukölln,Gropiusstadt ),parts of Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg("Kreuzberg SO36") ,parts of Spandau (north Spandau) and parts of Reinickendorf (Bosigwalde and Märkisches Viertel) .

So the most immigrants are life in the west of Berlin ,in the east the rates of foreign are low ,especially in Treptow-Köpenick and Pankow .


----------



## Spookvlieger

Jonesy55 said:


> Why shouldn't citizens get involved in political matters and express their views on how things could be changed in society? That seems like a healthy democracy to me.
> 
> A country where some citizens are allowed to put forward their opinions for change but others are not because they are black or because their grandparents were immigrants seems strange. :dunno:


Because the proposals are so idiotic they rimind me more of Saudi Arabia then Belgium.
It's more like taking away democracy with democracy.

Like that thing last time when they made a proposal to change Christian hollidays for Muslim ones :nuts:
They thought we wouldn't care because we are secular anyway.
We replied that was fine (with a false smile), but to be democratic to everyone we said we would have to give the Jews holidays to and also all other religions.
Their reply was that we hate them and that we are islamofobic :lol:
They all got really mad.
I'm telling you those people are insane and brainwashed by their believes and I will not see them as Belgians, EVER!


----------



## nicdel

Azia said:


> the zones with the most foreign population in berlin (germany) (city proper 3,5 million ;agglomeration 4,3 million ) are parts of Mitte (moabit ,wedding ),parts of Marzahn-Hellersdorf (north marzahn) ,parts of Tempelhof-Schöneberg (north Schöneberg,parts of lichtenrade and mariendorf) ,parts of Neukölln(north -neukölln,Gropiusstadt ),parts of Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg("Kreuzberg SO36") ,parts of Spandau (north Spandau) and parts of Reinickendorf (Bosigwalde and Märkisches Viertel) .
> 
> So the most immigrants are life in the west of Berlin ,in the east the rates of foreign are low ,especially in Treptow-Köpenick and Pankow .


A bit more detailed (for Berlin):

largest non-German Ethnic groups in the areas:

Wedding: Turks, Arabs, Kurds, Africans/Afro-German, Persians ,Serbs&Croats, Poles, Chinese etc.

Neukölln: Turks, Arabs, Kurds, Serbs&Croats, Poles, Russians, Africans/Afro-Germans etc.

Kreuzberg: Turks (largest concentration of Turks outside of Turkey; in some parts of Kreuzberg about 35% of the population), Arabs, Africans/Afro-Germans, Israelis, Americans, several other Asian and European groups

Marzahn (in former East Berlin): Vietnamese (in some parts of the district they make up more than 19% of the population) , Russians, Poles, Kazakhs, Ukrainians, Arabs, Thai, Chinese

Lichtenberg (former East Berlin): Vietnamese, Russians, Poles, Turks, Arabs, Chinese, Thai


----------



## futate01

Jonesy55 said:


> Why shouldn't citizens get involved in political matters and express their views on how things could be changed in society? That seems like a healthy democracy to me.


Democracy is not sainthood! Some people assume that democracy can never go wrong, or that bad decisions can not be made democratically... WRONG!!!! hno:

Tolerating intolerance is a good way to ruin a democracy. If a certain county of England becomes majority Muslim and they democratically vote to install sharia law in that county legalizing the stoning of women, repealing the vote(they just used), and then making religious leaders also government leaders,(as it is in Saudi Arabia/Iran/etc.) would you agree with that? 

This is the problem with some immigrants. They leave their country because they hate the society under which they live, yet when in the new country they want to apply the same laws they just ran away from. :nuts:

I myself am an immigrant and I had a very difficult time integrating into the American way of life, and I still have many issues with certain American ideologies, but I also accept that I am the foreigner here and it isn't my place to dictate to Americans how they should live their lives. If I were to come to hate this place it would be up to me to leave and go back to where I came from, but I HAVE NO RIGHT--NO HUMAN RIGHT-- to dictate to Americans that THEY should change to appease ME. I came here... if I don't like it... then I need to find some other place to go to, but if I stay, I HAVE to respect the culture and laws of this nation. :cheers:



Jonesy55 said:


> A country where some citizens are allowed to put forward their opinions for change but others are not because they are black or because their grandparents were immigrants seems strange.


Who suggested that immigrants should not be allowed to express an opinion? It is not their OPINIONS that are the problem but rather their unreasonable DEMANDS. 

For instance: If some immigrants are of the OPINION that Sharia law is better than western law... fine, I have no problem with that, but if they DEMAND that Sharia law be imposed on England upon the native population, well then now we have a problem! :bash:


----------



## diablo234

^^ Well said sir. :applause:


----------



## Jonesy55

joshsam said:


> Because the proposals are so idiotic they rimind me more of Saudi Arabia then Belgium.
> It's more like taking away democracy with democracy.
> 
> Like that thing last time when they made a proposal to change Christian hollidays for Muslim ones :nuts:
> They thought we wouldn't care because we are secular anyway.
> We replied that was fine (with a false smile), but to be democratic to everyone we said we would have to give the Jews holidays to and also all other religions.
> Their reply was that we hate them and that we are islamofobic :lol:
> They all got really mad.
> I'm telling you those people are insane and brainwashed by their believes and I will not see them as Belgians, EVER!


Do you honestly believe that "they" are so monolithic in their views? "They" are a bunch of individuals and I'm sure you would find quite a range of views among "them" if you actually took the time to find out.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^I can find myself perfectly in the reasoning of futate01.


----------



## Restless

Jonesy55 said:


> Do you honestly believe that "they" are so monolithic in their views? "They" are a bunch of individuals and I'm sure you would find quite a range of views among "them" if you actually took the time to find out.


I think part of the problem is that Belgium is a country that is already ethnically and linguistically divided.

Looking at this from the immigrant point of view, where do they fit in??


----------



## GZT

Restless said:


> I think part of the problem is that Belgium is a country that is already ethnically and linguistically divided.
> 
> Looking at this from the immigrant point of view, where do they fit in??


Lulz, this is not a point at all. Look at the problems with immigration in *pick any European country* and see these things happen everywhere.


----------



## Restless

GZT said:


> Lulz, this is not a point at all. Look at the problems with immigration in *pick any European country* and see these things happen everywhere.



It's true that every country has immigration issues. But they are generally more manageable because societies elsewhere are more monolithic as they are not always fighting over what the country actually represents.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I hope you don't mind me posting this interesting video:


----------



## Dannyyo

*WAKE UP ! A lot of Spaniards around the USA*

:wave:


Pavlemadrid said:


> MADRID
> Madrid is the most multicultural city in Spain. There are 1,300.000 (aprox.) immigrants in Madrid, the 20% of total population.
> 
> Some zones:
> -*San Cristóbal de los Ángeles*: The cheapest neighborhood in the city. There are a 45% of immigrants population (probably more than 60% with don't registered people). It's a Latin American zone (Colombians, Ecuadorians, Peruvians, Bolivians, Dominicans...).
> -*AZCA beneaths*: Latin american discos.
> -*Lavapiés*: The most multicultural neighborhood in the city with a 50% of immigrant population (probably more than 70% with don't registered people). There are lots of chinese people, latin american people, romanians, Bulgarians, North Africans, Pakistani and the greater community of sub-Saharan people in the city.
> -*Metropolitan east*: The romanians and bulgarians towns. Coslada, Arganda, Alcalá de Henares, etc.
> -*Dolores Barranco st, General Margallo st, Leganitos st, etc.*: Chinatowns in Madrid.
> -*Cobo Calleja*: Amazing chinese industrial zone.
> -*Libertad st*: Mexican street.
> -*Aluche*: Ukranians.


----------



## Beto Velez

As some say, "nothing is more argentine than not being Argentine" *or rather this: "Mexicans descended from the Aztecs, Peruvians descended from the Incas, and Argentine from the ships"

In Buenos Aires whe have a lot of inmigrants from Bolivia, Paraguay and Peru. They live mostly in slums or poor neighborhoods that change quickly into a little part of Lima o La Paz like.

most of the Argentines, despite being descendants of immigrants too, much discrimination and refers to them in a derogatory manner. 
Part of the rejection of these new immigrants is related to these immigrants seek to live the same way disordered in their countries of origin, but using all the benefits of living in a country with better quality of life. one example is that many Bolivians are illegal vendors but claim the Argentine state give them free housing ...


----------



## isaidso

*Golden Horseshoe (2006): 2,611,030*
Toronto CMA: 2,320,160
Hamilton CMA: 166,630
Oshawa CMA: 53,920
St. Catharines CMA: 70,320

The Golden Horseshore has an area of 10,097.45 km2 or 15.9% smaller than Ille de France. In 2012, the foreign born population in the Golden Horseshoe was estimated at roughly 3,000,000 people.


http://www12.statcan.ca/census-rece...GH=8&GF=0&G5=0&SC=1&RPP=100&SR=1&S=0&O=A&D1=1


----------



## LazyOaf

London 2011 census ethnicity & country of birth:



SE9 said:


> London broken-down by ethnicity: http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/publications/re-reference-tables.html?edition=tcm:77-286262
> 
> 
> *London* - 8,173,941
> 
> - *Total White British:* 3,669,284 (44.9%)
> 
> 
> *Total White (Non-British):* 1,218,151 (14.9%)
> 
> - *White (Irish):* 175,974 (2.2%)
> 
> - *White (Gypsy/Traveller):* 8,196 (0.1%)
> 
> - *White (Other, eg. European/Latino)*: 1,033,981 (12.6%)
> 
> 
> *Total Mixed Race:* 405,279 (5.0%)
> 
> - *Mixed (White+Black Caribbean):* 119,425 (1.5%)
> 
> - *Mixed (White+Black African):* 65,479 (0.8%)
> 
> - *Mixed (White+Asian):* 101,500 (1.2%)
> 
> - *Mixed (Other):* 118,875 (1.5%)
> 
> 
> *Total Asian + Mixed Asian population:* 1,719,066 (20.9%)
> 
> *Total Asian:* 1,617,566 (19.7%)
> 
> - *Asian (Indian):* 542,857 (6.6%)
> 
> - *Asian (Pakistani):* 223,797 (2.7%)
> 
> - *Asian (Bangladeshi):* 222,127 (2.7%)
> 
> - *Asian (Chinese):* 124,250 (1.5%)
> 
> - *Asian (Other):* 398,515 (4.9%)
> 
> - *Asian (Arab):* 106,020 (1.3%)
> 
> *Total Black + Mixed Black population:* 1,273,544 (15.6%)
> 
> *Total Black:* 1,088,640 (13.3%)
> 
> - *Black (African):* 573,931 (7.0%)
> 
> - *Black (Caribbean):* 344,597 (4.2%)
> 
> - *Black (Other)*: 170,112 (2.1%)
> 
> 
> *Total 'Other':* 175,021 (2.1%)



Country of Birth:



SE9 said:


> London Population By Place of Birth (Census)
> 
> Data released on 11th December 2012: http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/censu...es-in-england-and-wales/rft-table-qs203ew.xls
> 
> 
> 
> *London* 8,173,941
> 
> *Population Born in the UK: * 5,175,677 (63.3%)
> 
> *Population Foreign Born:* 2,998,264 (36.7%)
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> *Europe: United Kingdom*: 5,175,677
> 
> - England: 4,997,072 (61.1%)
> 
> - Scotland: 89,527 (1.1%)
> 
> - Wales: 53,828 (0.7%)
> 
> - Northern Ireland: 32,774 (0.4%)
> 
> - Great Britain (not specified): 544 (0.0%)
> 
> - UK (not specified): 2,476 (0.0%)
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> *Europe*: 998,694
> 
> - Poland: 158,300
> 
> - Ireland: 129,807
> 
> - France: 66,654
> 
> - Italy: 62,050
> 
> - Turkey: 59,596
> 
> - Germany: 55,476
> 
> - Romania: 44,848
> 
> - Portugal: 41,041
> 
> - Lithuania: 39,817
> 
> - Spain: 35,880
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> *Africa*: 621,613
> 
> *North Africa Total*: 52,798
> 
> *West and Central Africa Total*: 240,354
> 
> - Nigeria: 114,718
> 
> - Ghana: 62,896
> 
> - Other West/Central African country: 62,740
> 
> *East and Southern Africa Total*: 322,322
> 
> - South Africa: 66,654
> 
> - Somalia: 65,333
> 
> - Kenya: 64,212
> 
> - Zimbabwe: 21,309
> 
> - Other East/Southern African country: 113,703
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> *Asia*: 966,990
> 
> *Central Asia*: 4,808
> 
> *Middle East*: 121,794
> 
> - Iran: 37,339
> 
> - Other Middle Eastern country: 84,455
> 
> 
> *East Asia*: 100,934
> 
> - China: 39,452
> 
> - Hong Kong: 26,435
> 
> - Other East Asia country: 35,047
> 
> 
> *South Asia*: 626,196
> 
> - India: 262,247
> 
> - Pakistan: 112,457
> 
> - Bangladesh: 109,948
> 
> - Sri Lanka: 84,542
> 
> - Other South Asian country: 57,002
> 
> 
> *South East Asia*: 113,258
> 
> - Philippines: 44,199
> 
> - Other South East Asian country: 69,059
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> *Americas*: 326,280
> 
> *North America*: 86,134
> 
> - United States: 37,339
> 
> - Other North American country: 22,214
> 
> *Central America*: 5,473
> 
> *South America*: 90,315
> 
> *Caribbean*: 144,358
> 
> - Jamaica: 87,467
> 
> - Other Caribbean country: 56,891
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> *Antarctica and Oceania*: 84,661
> 
> - Australia: 53,959​


----------



## memph

Here were the most common mother tongues for the Toronto CMA (Metro area) in 2011, and how much they increased since 2006. Contrary to what some seem to believe, English is not under threat, in fact, it's growing faster than non-official languages, even French is growing faster. Can't say the same for some of the European immigrant languages like Italian though. There was a huge increase in the number of people who claimed to have multiple mother tongues. 

There are 6 South Asian languages among the top 30 non-official language mother tongues, and the next 7 most commonly spoken South Asian languages combine for a still significant 38,735 responses. From the point of view of diversity and large amount of immigrants, I think several US cities compare or at least come relatively close to Toronto, but I don't think any have a nearly as large diversity of immigrant languages.

Total Responses: 5,541,880 (+9.3%)

Single Responses: 5,357,905 (+7.9%)
English: 2,980,215 (+8.5%)
French: 63,160 (+7.8%)

Non-Official Languages: 2,314,530 (+4.1%)

Cantonese: 170,490 (+2.3%)
Italian: 166,415 (-10.4%)
Chinese N.O.S*: 157,145 (-8.7%)
Punjabi: 153,475 (+15.6%)
Spanish: 119,965 (+6.3%)

Tagalog: 119,240 (+18.7%)
Urdu: 110,255 (+11.8%)
Tamil: 105,340 (+12.6%)
Portuguese: 104,110 (-3.8%)
Mandarin: 100,050 (+59.2%)

Farsi/Persian: 81,015 (+26.6%)
Russian: 78,105 (+19.8%)
Polish: 75,275 (-6.0%)
Arabic: 66,710 (+18.8%)
Gujarati: 58,715 (+8.4%)

Korean: 51,396 (+7.6%)
Vietnamese: 45,270 (-0.1%)
Greek: 42,840 (-7.5%)
German: 40,420 (-15.5%)
Hindi: 39,575 (+18.0%)

Bengali: 31,770 (+26.8%)
Ukrainian: 25,540 (-6.4%)
Romanian: 23,315 (+10.8%)
Serbian: 21,525 (+7.8%)
Hungarian: 21,380 (+5.9%)

Croatian: 17,740 (-7.2%)
Somali: 14,010 (+9.7%)
Macedonian: 12,850 (-6.3%)
Albanian: 12,160 (?)
Turkish: 12,010 (+16.1%)

Multiple Responses: 183,975 (+72.5%)

*Chinese not otherwise specified, includes responses that did not specify the Chinese language, as well as various minor Chinese languages. Likely, many people with Mandarin as a mother tongue answered Chinese in 2006, then answered Mandarin in 2011, combined with a Mandarin speaking population that increased faster than the Cantonese speaking one. When you add up all the Chinese languages, you get a total of 438,110 (+6.6%).


----------



## memph

Some of these immigrant groups are rather scattered about, such as Philipinos, Arabs and Pakistanis are scattered pretty much all over the Toronto area, although there are some areas they might be a bit more likely to live in, for instance, many Filipinos live Midtown/Uptown around Bathurst Street, as well as South Scarborough, Thorncliffe Park and St James Town.

Other immigrant groups settle mostly in a certain area, but do not dominate the area since there are many other ethnicities (including Canadians) present. Russians and Jews (not sure if there are many non-Jewish Russians) live around Bathurst Street, increasingly further North into the suburbs, including new subdivisions. Koreatown near Downtown Toronto still has many Korean businesses, but the amount of Korean residents there is pretty insignificant. Koreans mostly live around North York Centre, where there are also many Korean businesses. Since Toronto has a very small Japanese community, a lot of the Japanese restaurants are actually run by Koreans. Many Persians also live around North York Centre and have businesses there, but also further North in the suburb of Richmond Hill near Yonge Street and along Don Mills Rd in North York.

Korean, Persian and Chinese businesses in North York Centre:
http://goo.gl/maps/ouPUm

Poles started out around Roncesvales: http://goo.gl/maps/aFsSO
And Ukraines around Bloor West: http://goo.gl/maps/CK2d7

However, they've mostly left these areas for Etobicoke: http://goo.gl/maps/qJ5kq
And Mississauga, where there are 2 Starsky's supermarkets, which have some great Polish food: http://goo.gl/maps/9Se88
Serbs, Croatians and Slovaks have I think also mostly moved towards Mississauga, and even as far as Oakville.

Greeks live in significant numbers around the Danforth, called Greek Town in that area: http://goo.gl/maps/gG5MO
But Greeks make up a minority of the population here. Some have also shifted a bit further into Scarborough.

The heart of the Jamaican community is around Eglinton West: http://goo.gl/maps/FB50q
However, there are many Jamaicans living North of Eglinton around Weston Rd and Jane St, as well as East Africans (especially around Weston Rd), Vietnamese, Latin Americans and some Portuguese and Italians. Vietnamese businesses seem to be all over Toronto's West End, from Little Portugal, to Chinatown, to Parkdale, to Eglinton West and Mt Dennis.

Little Italy has many Italian businesses, it's mostly around College and Harbord St near Downtown Toronto. However, there aren't too many Italians there anymore, Little Italy has mostly become a hip downtown neighbourhood with a few Italian restaurants: http://goo.gl/maps/gpTJr
They first shifted NW towards Corso Italia on St Clair Avenue, which is still a good place for Italian fashion: http://goo.gl/maps/WwjGF
The Italian community has continued to shift North, into Downsview, Jane-Finch and finally stopped in the suburb of Vaughan. http://goo.gl/maps/N8QZ0
Italians are one of the few ethnic communities of Toronto that have settled in very large numbers in a certain area, to the point of dominating it and having somewhat of a monoculture. There are a few areas in Vaughan, mostly around Pine Valley and Woodbridge where Italian is a more common mother tongue than English, although not so much now as 10-20 years ago as the Italian community is becoming increasingly Canadianized.
I'm pretty sure houses like these were built/designed/renovated by Italians though, if so, they've still left their trace in the neighbourhoods they've mostly left behind. http://goo.gl/maps/MuovM

You then have the Portuguese community which has businesses mostly on Dundas West: http://goo.gl/maps/BtGVJ
They've also settled into the formerly Italian neighbourhoods more to the NW. As you can see, the Brazilian community seems to have joined them. Unlike other ethnic communities though, the Portuguese don't seem to be shifting out into the suburbs.

The Chinese community of Toronto is very large. It started out in The Ward, which was an immigrant slum for many other ethnic groups before the Chinese, which I think were there around the mid 20th century. After it was razed to built Toronto's new City Hall, the Chinese community moved to Chinatown, which I think was mostly Cantonese Chinese.
Looks like the Vietnamese are kind of taking over though.
http://goo.gl/maps/vZRhC
Another Chinatown sprung up in Toronto's East side later on, I think it's more Mandarin.
http://goo.gl/maps/8Jn2L

Although there is a small Chinese population living near both Chinatowns, the vast majority live in the suburbs, mostly in the area surrounding Pacific Mall, which I think is the biggest Chinese Mall in North America, and has two other Chinese malls next to it.
http://goo.gl/maps/lMblY
Generally, Mandarin Chinese are more to the South of Pacific Mall in Agincourt, while the more established Cantonese population is also present in large numbers in Agincourt, as well as further North in the newer, more upper middle class suburbs of Markham and Richmond Hill. Both areas have many strip malls dominated by Chinese businesses, such as First Markham Place.
Agincourt North: http://goo.gl/maps/3WjhN
Markham: http://goo.gl/maps/nZEjg

When it comes to areas dominated by a single ethnicity, these areas are probably the best example in Toronto, with over 50% of the population being Chinese over a large area. In many cases, it's well over 50% Chinese, one or two census tracts are more than 80% Chinese.

The other area that's dominated by a single ethnicity is in the NW suburban areas of Toronto, which is dominated by Sikhs, almost to the same degree Agincourt is dominated by Chinese. Sikhs make up the vast majority of Toronto's Punjabi speakers.

This area of Rexdale has a lot of Indian businesses (presumably Punjabi, maybe from other parts of India too though). http://goo.gl/maps/PP5b9

I was biking through the area and there was a ton of celebration going on, which is how I found out who won the Cricket World Cup that day. 
There are a lot of Sikhs in Malton too. However, Malton and Rexdale are not the best places to live the suburban dream, with some of the highest crime rates in Toronto, and mostly older suburban homes. As a result, Sikhs have settled en-masse into various new subdivisions of the outer suburb of Brampton, and to a lesser degree Mississauga. Sikhs often have large families, with more children than average and often grand-parents in the same house too. They often rent out basements for extra income too, leading to much higher densities than you would expect. In this neighbourhood, having 10-15 people living in a pair of semi-detached homes like these is average (I can prove it with Statistics Canada data): http://goo.gl/maps/pVSzw

Springdale is not as unusually dense but Sikhs are still a majority in many areas.
http://goo.gl/maps/wdap8
Same goes with BramWest.
http://goo.gl/maps/1JY6g

Pretty much all of the other Brampton neighbourhoods have a large Sikh population though, as well as a few areas in Mississauga.

Toronto's Tamil community, which I think are mostly from Sri Lanka live mostly in Central and Western Scarborough, in neighbourhoods like Malvern.
http://goo.gl/maps/r0C27
The more successful Tamils are moving into newer subdivisions with larger homes, like Box Grove in Markham.
http://goo.gl/maps/hFFyt
Tamils dominate most of these areas, in that they are the largest ethnic group over a rather large area, but I don't think they ever quite make up 50% of the population, although I think in many neighbourhoods, they come close.

This little commercial area is called Little India, which acts as a hub for all the various South Asian communities of Toronto: http://goo.gl/maps/ByyZI

There are quite a few Bengalis and Pakistanis in this area, with the Bengalis being more to the East around Danforth Rd.
http://goo.gl/maps/xtqIr

This area is actually part of a census tract where more than 50% of residents listed Gujurati as their mother tongue, even though there are rather few areas where Gujuratis are even the most common minority, let alone majority.
http://goo.gl/maps/P0tKo

There's even a small Maltese community here, where Maltese is the most common mother tongue after English:
http://goo.gl/maps/TYgIp
And there's a small Tibetan community around Parkdale.


----------



## erka

joshsam said:


> Because the proposals are so idiotic they rimind me more of Saudi Arabia then Belgium.
> It's more like taking away democracy with democracy.
> 
> Like that thing last time when they made a proposal to change Christian hollidays for Muslim ones :nuts:
> They thought we wouldn't care because we are secular anyway.
> We replied that was fine (with a false smile), but to be democratic to everyone we said we would have to give the Jews holidays to and also all other religions.
> Their reply was that we hate them and that we are islamofobic :lol:
> They all got really mad.
> I'm telling you those people are insane and brainwashed by their believes and I will not see them as Belgians, EVER!


Do you mean Sharia4Belgium? Those people are just plain stupid and those are not a good representation of the muslimpopulation either. They once came to Amsterdam. The Netherlands were the root of all evil, everyone drinks and all women are prostitutes. Something like that. And then some local people talked to them and told them to shut their mouth, and those local people got arrested. After this incident a big debate started and Sharia4Belgium was never heard of again


----------



## SE9

LazyOaf said:


> London 2011 census ethnicity & country of birth:


Fixed:



London Population By Ethnicity (Census)

Data released on 11th December 2012: http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/censu...es-in-england-and-wales/rft-table-ks201ew.xls


*London* 8,173,941

-----------------------------------

*Total White British:* 3,669,284 (44.9%)

-----------------------------------

*Total White Non-British:* 1,218,151 (14.9%)

- White (Irish): 175,974 (2.2%)

- White (Gypsy/Traveller): 8,196 (0.1%)

- White (Other, eg. Latino): 1,033,981 (12.6%)

-----------------------------------

*Total Mixed Race:* 405,279 (5.0%)

- Mixed (White+Black Caribbean): 119,425 (1.5%)

- Mixed (White+Black African): 65,479 (0.8%)

- Mixed (White+Asian): 101,500 (1.2%)

- Mixed (Other): 118,875 (1.5%)

-----------------------------------

*Total Asian + Mixed Asian population:* 1,613,046 (19.6%)

*Total Asian:* 1,511,546 (18.4%)

- Asian (Indian): 542,857 (6.6%)

- Asian (Pakistani): 223,797 (2.7%)

- Asian (Bangladeshi): 222,127 (2.7%)

- Asian (Chinese): 124,250 (1.5%)

- Asian (Other): 398,515 (4.9%)

-----------------------------------

*Total Black + Mixed Black population:* 1,273,544 (15.6%)

*Total Black:* 1,088,640 (13.3%)

- Black (African): 573,931 (7.0%)

- Black (Caribbean): 344,597 (4.2%)

- Black (Other eg. Latino): 170,112 (2.1%)

-----------------------------------

*Total 'Other':* 281,041 (3.4%)

- Other (Arab): 106,020 (1.3%)

- Any other ethnic group: 175,021 (2.1%)​


----------



## NordikNerd

Immigrants in my city: mostly people from the Middle East and former Yugoslavia, some somalians also. Btw very few of them are rocket scientists.


----------



## AlexBreeze

There aren't any nationals of African countries here on the forum to post statistics about immigrants in the cities of the various (and numerous) African countries? I know that there is a lot of intra-African migration. The workers move where the wealth accumulates (as it is all over the world) .

Some information about race in the city in which I currently live - Birmingham UK, from 2009 population estimates...
(Of course most are not immigrants, but I'd say the distribution of immigrants matches, at this point in time.)










On a tangential note - I do wonder about African countries sometimes. I also wonder about Japan, China and India. People in Japan, China, India and many African countries are missing out on having diversity and cosmopolitan cities.

Don't they miss all the wonderful multiculturalism?
All the benefits of immigration between continents and between completely divergent countries are lost to most Africans, Chinese, Japanese and Indians.
All the benefits like varied foods, music, art and culture. Those things are reason enough for African countries, Japan, China and India to start importing loads more people from Europe, South America and other parts of Asia.

I personally would find it really odd to be walking around, say, Tokyo or Osaka and mostly see only Japanese faces. I'd wonder why they let their government choose such a boring, un-colourful, un-mulitcultural, un-enriched life for them.

Diversity = happiness, for me anyway.

People in China, Japan, India must be struggling under the weight of all the SAMENESS. Chinese, Japanese and Indian people must always be pushing their governments to import more Hispanic people, more African people, more European people.

Immigrant workers are essential for the economy. Japan and China must have a hard time economically without enough immigrants from other Asian countries, without immigrants from Europe, and without immigrants from South America. They need more immigrants in large numbers. They need to let anyone in who wants to come, and give them healthcare and access to University education like their own original citizens. They will be better off for doing it!

People in African countries must be always wishing they had more immigrants from Asia and Hispanic people from South America, just like there is in Europe, America, Australia, Canada and New Zealand.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## memph

I think India is pretty diverse, even though it's mostly Indians, Indians are a pretty diverse group. I think Chinese are relatively diverse too, though to a lesser degree. China, India and Japan are also much more crowded than the US, Canada, Australia and even Europe, so immigration is not as desirable. The Indo-Gangetic Plain is about 2-3 times as dense and about 20 times more populous than the NE corridor, Low Countries or England. Eastern China, South Korea and Japan are maybe not quite as dense, but land for cities and food production is more limitted by mountains.


----------



## nicdel

AlexBreeze said:


> On a tangential note - I do wonder about African countries sometimes. I also wonder about Japan, China and India. People in Japan, China, India and many African countries are missing out on having diversity and cosmopolitan cities.
> 
> Don't they miss all the wonderful multiculturalism?
> All the benefits of immigration between continents and between completely divergent countries are lost to most Africans, Chinese, Japanese and Indians.
> All the benefits like varied foods, music, art and culture. Those things are reason enough for African countries, Japan, China and India to start importing loads more people from Europe, South America and other parts of Asia.
> 
> I personally would find it really odd to be walking around, say, Tokyo or Osaka and mostly see only Japanese faces. I'd wonder why they let their government choose such a boring, un-colourful, un-mulitcultural, un-enriched life for them.
> 
> Diversity = happiness, for me anyway.
> 
> People in China, Japan, India must be struggling under the weight of all the SAMENESS. Chinese, Japanese and Indian people must always be pushing their governments to import more Hispanic people, more African people, more European people.
> 
> Immigrant workers are essential for the economy. Japan and China must have a hard time economically without enough immigrants from other Asian countries, without immigrants from Europe, and without immigrants from South America. They need more immigrants in large numbers. They need to let anyone in who wants to come, and give them healthcare and access to University education like their own original citizens. They will be better off for doing it!


Never read such a nonsense on here to be honest! I guess you aren't even able to perceive how racist your thougths really are. 

According to you, indigenous and native populations are of minor value and generally are more depressed just because of the fact that they are culturally and ethnically homogenous? Gimme a break!
Why should India or Japan "import" people of a different race?? What would Tokyo be like if there were only Europeans, Africans or Hispanics? Why should any place in the world be as diverse as Toronto, NYC or London? Why should people move to foreign countries without any reason?
Do you really believe that people in an Indian or Nigerian slum have nothing else to do than think about how to import non-natives to make the society more "diverse"? :nuts:


----------



## Apoc89

Yeah, that reads more like a bizarre strawman of immigration than actual pro-immigration argument...for one thing, countries very rarely(despite what some people believe and say) "import" immigrants for the sake of "multiculturalism" and "diversity", rather it's the migrants who naturally gravitate towards centers of economic opportunity and security, as they have done since the dawn of human civilization. This happens all over the world on a regional scale, and to/from certain wealthy countries on a global scale. It just happens that when migrants move from one country to another, they tend to bring their food, culture, etc. with them.

If Africa, India, etc. are at some point in the future seen as attractive places to live as North America, Europe, etc. are today, then you will, in fact, see migrants head there in droves.


----------



## the spliff fairy

erm Japan and Korea stand out from the rest of Asia in the fact they are so homogenised in population.

Dont forget that China, although over 90% of the 'Han' race, is actually made up of over 130 ethnic groups (only 56 
made the official cut in 1959). Also in the present day China is now one of the largest recipients of asylum seekers and
immigrants, after centuries of being the source.

As for India, it's already the world's most multicultural place - 1600 languages and never-measured amount of ethnic groups.

China ethnic map (there are about 80 ethnic groups in the pink 'Chinese' area):










Indonesia has over 380 ethnic groups. It's national motto is 'unity through diversity':












Indochina











Philippines










Nepal (this is what India would look like if anyone could ever have the time to measure it, but 45x more intricate):










Likewise Taiwan and its many Austronesian (Aboriginal) tribes:











Pakistan











Refugee populations of the world (not to confused with immigrants). It's not just the West that accepts them -
in fact there are only 5 Western nations in the Top 30 countries that receive them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_refugee_population


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Refugees historically are accommodated, by matter of physics, near the places of conflagration they left. It has always been that case. The only time we had massive number of refugees in Europe was after the 2 World Wars, especially in the context of the border changes that implied massive (14 million) population transfers.

Of all non-European immigrants and their descendants living in Europe, the refugees are actually a minority. Most were admitted as part of decolonization initiatives or guest work programs (that of course didn't work since the workers didn't return home). In the case of decolonization, the most impressive case is that of Suriname, relatively, whereas 40% of the local population in Suriname immigrated to the Netherlands in the years that preceded and followed its independence. The outcome of Algeria war also saw a massive number of immigrants to mainland France, but there hadn't been massive refugee camps in France in the traditional sense as there are now in Pakistan, Kenya etc.


----------



## Rascar

> Total White Non-British: 1,218,151 (14.9%)
> 
> - White (Irish): 175,974 (2.2%)
> 
> - White (Gypsy/Traveller): 8,196 (0.1%)
> 
> - White (Other, eg. Latino): 1,033,981 (12.6%)


At the risk of sounding anal, saying "eg Latino" seems a tad America-centric in this context, given that it's not really part of British parlance, and given the large numbers of Australians, Continental Europeans, white South Africans who have long been part of London. 
The only Latin Am country with a significant population in London is Brazil I think, and they would be refered to as "Brazillians" rather than "Latinos".


----------



## Rascar

> Immigrant workers are essential for the economy. Japan and China must have a hard time economically without enough immigrants from other Asian countries, without immigrants from Europe, and without immigrants from South America. They need more immigrants in large numbers. They need to let anyone in who wants to come, and give them healthcare and access to University education like their own original citizens. They will be better off for doing it!


Japan, S. Korea, Taiwan and the Chinese seaboard would certainly benefit from immigration as they grow wealthier and older. Though this would be strictly on the grounds of economic necessity rather than some fuzzy diversity reasons, if it happens at all. 

I can't see South Americans, Europeans or South East Asians migrating in large numbers (though obviously some professionals/managers will) given relative per capita GDP levels.
The obvious source of immigrants would be Bangladesh, Burma, Pakistan and Northern India.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^at the moment it's a flood of migrants from SE Asia. China is also seeing a fast growing African community due to all the trade links with the continent.


----------



## isaidso

Rascar said:


> At the risk of sounding anal, saying "eg Latino" seems a tad America-centric in this context, given that it's not really part of British parlance, and given the large numbers of Australians, Continental Europeans, white South Africans who have long been part of London.
> The only Latin Am country with a significant population in London is Brazil I think, and they would be refered to as "Brazillians" rather than "Latinos".


I thought it was strange as well. Canadians don't even use the term 'latino'; its far too broad a category. We say Mexican, Chilean, Nicaraguan, etc.


----------



## Brazilian001

Rascar said:


> The only Latin Am country with a significant population in London is Brazil I think, and they would be refered to as "Brazillians" rather than "Latinos".


Why Brazilians can't be refered as ''Latinos''? Brazil is in the Latin America, so Brazilians are Latinos too!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Italian, Spanish, Romanian etc. are also Latins, why not call them "latino" too. I really hate this term, it's too imprecise and also has some derogatory connotations, too.


----------



## Rascar

> Why Brazilians can't be refered as ''Latinos''? Brazil is in the Latin America, so Brazilians are Latinos too!


Of course they can. What I meant was that to British ears "latinos" sounds like US English, and there is not a concept of them here as a demographic group. It seemed incongruous as a label when there are so many non-British white londoners with well established communities.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I really think the Latino term was used politically in the past to define the immigrants that come up from the developing world, but not the ones from the developed world. So white migrants would be construed as White American, even the tanned Mediterranean ones such as Greeks, Italians etc, whilst Whites from Mexico, Cuba, Brazil etc, with stigma for being from a significantly poorer country, would still be one of the major minorities that together constitute the great 'Other', and despite being here for generations. This was back in the day, today things are increasingly blurry, especially now that 'Hispanics' are gaining political power and to be honest, after so many generations, are hard to pick out from the rest of the multiracial crowd except maybe by name.

In recent years Spaniards have been added to the Latino moniker as really it would be blatant otherwise.

The reality is most people think of the Latinos as darker skinned, Mestizos and indigenous peoples. Less so white or black Latino though recently they're increasingly high profile. For example if Jennifer Aniston (Anistonopoulos that is, with Greek heritage) got married with a White American guy she wouldn't be considered a mixed or 'interracial marriage'. But if Christina Aguilera or Jessica Alba did, it would. Though of course noone would really think so given that theyre both White, rich and accentless.

It's a bit like how us Westerner refer to those who emigrate as 'immigrants' but to ourselves who do the same as 'ex-pats'.


----------



## Jonesy55

Something a bit different now  The census results by place of birth for my home county of Shropshire, UK. One of the most rural counties in England, with one town of 75,000, 7 or 8 small towns between 5,000-20,000 and dozens of scattered small villages it isn't exactly a magnet for immigration as the big urban areas are.  But there are a few intrepid pioneers who make their way here from other parts of the world.

Total population - 306,129

Place of birth

England 268,958
Wales 17,598
Scotland 3,828
Poland 1,687
Germany 1,546
Northern Ireland 1,330
'Other EU accession countries ' 1,276
Republic of Ireland 1,200
'Other Southeast Asia' 703
India 639
South Africa 599
'Other EU 15' 539
Hong Kong 444
USA 439
Philippines 377
Australia 377
China (ex-HK) 337
'Other non-EU Europe' 330
Canada 299
'Other Middle-East' 278
'Other Southern and Eastern Africa' 248
France 240
Zimbabwe 210
Italy 193
New Zealand 188
Spain 164
Kenya 159
North Africa 152
South America 150
Portugal 137
Romania 130
Pakistan 122
Nigeria 118
'Other East Asia' 113
Bangladesh 112
Lithuania 95
Caribbean ex-Jamaica 94
Isle of Man 86
Turkey 83
'Other Central and Western Africa' 79
Jamaica 68
Channel Islands 67
'Other Oceania' 55
Iran 50
Sri Lanka 49
Ghana 43
Central America 43
'Other Southern Asia' 26
Central Asia 20
'Africa unspecified' 18
Somalia 4

'Other' 1 :dunno:


----------



## ozzy_fb

Freaking Turks are everywhere in Europe... Fuking immigrants come to our countries and steal our jobs...


----------



## castermaild55

if human journey was from africa, Japan is the most distant final destination　and drift　of cultures .
Many things ans people were mixed, and riped　in japan because of island..


----------



## alexandru.mircea

According to this older post Amsterdam's figure are indeed not similar to Rotterdam's. Less than a third of the immigration there is non-European, which means means it registers overall at 13.5% plus the non-white Dutch. That explains it. And I must say that the number of American hipsters living in canal houses was astounding. :lol:


----------



## Robi_damian

alexandru.mircea said:


> If I'm not wrong, Amsterdam has similar figures; but when I went there and stayed more than a week, I could hardly see any "visible minority" people in the central, historical area. At least compared to what I would have expected based on demographic stats. Most of those I saw were in the shopping streets. I found it a bit strange.


It could also be a highly segregated city. Take Paris: if one travels in the North-Eastern arrondisments (not to mention Seine-Saint Denis) or rides the Northern section of line 4 one would fine a number of people of SS Africa, Afro-Caribbean and Maghrebian origin to be similar to the most thoroughly non-white London areas. In South-Western Paris, whites are a clear majority however. And all this in the space of just 100 sq. km.


----------



## Mornnb

techniques1200s said:


> 2005 numbers for the top 50 immigrant groups in the San Francisco-Oakland-Fremont MSA:
> 
> Mexico -	*252,575 *
> Philippines -	*155,423 *
> China, excluding Hong Kong and Taiwan -	*149,167 *
> India -	*63,864 *
> Vietnam -	*50,102 *
> El Salvador -	*45,220 *
> Hong Kong -	*38,966 *
> Korea -	*28,713 *
> Taiwan -	*27,463 *
> United Kingdom -	*22,085 *
> Canada -	*21,595 *
> Japan -	*20,753 *
> Nicaragua -	*16,909 *
> Guatemala -	*16,294 *
> Germany -	*15,159 *
> Iran - *14,501 *
> Russia -	*12,465*
> Peru -	*12,179 *
> Ukraine -	*10,556 *
> France -	*9,463 *
> Pakistan -	*7,556 *
> Afghanistan -	*7,236 *
> Brazil -	*7,110 *
> Portugal -	*7,060 *
> Italy -	*6,458 *
> Thailand -	*5,907 *
> Indonesia -	*5,597 *
> Laos -	*5,440 *
> Ireland -	*5,198 *
> Colombia - *5,021*
> Ethiopia - *4,952 *
> Nigeria -	*4,571 *
> Spain -	*4,549 *
> Honduras -	*4,367 *
> Israel -	*3,961 *
> Cuba -	*3,353 *
> Lebanon -	*3,184 *
> Cambodia -	*3,179 *
> Australia -	*3,090 *
> Chile -	*3,001 *
> Netherlands -	*2,997 *
> Poland -	*2,843 *
> Greece -	*2,785 *
> Romania -	*2,729 *
> Egypt -	*2,232 *
> Panama -	*2,146 *
> Argentina -	*2,095 *
> Bosnia and Herzegovina -	*1,970 *
> Austria -	*1,785 *
> South Africa -	*1,721*
> 
> total foreign born: *1,201,209*
> total population: *4,071,751* (29.50% foreign born)
> 
> http://gstudynet.org/gum/US2005ACS/SF2005.htm


Ahh our sister city, San Franicsco. There is a lot Sydney and San Francisco have in common. 
Sydney is a highly diverse city being the prime city of an immigrant country.

Here are the similar statistics for Sydney:

United Kingdom	*182,227*
China *148,556*
India	*87,874*
New Zealand	*84,949*
Vietnam	*69,780*
Philippines	*62,842*
Lebanon	*55,019*
Italy	*41,782*
Korea, Republic of (South)	*40,175*
Hong Kong (SAR of China)(b)	*37,167*
South Africa	*33,651*
Fiji	*30,192*
Iraq	*28,848*
Greece	*28,788*
Indonesia	*25,147*
Malaysia	*24,553*
Sri Lanka	*22,128*
United States of America	*19,950*
Germany	*19,491*
Ireland	*17,921*
Egypt	*17,270*
Thailand	*15,159*
Croatia	*14,821*
Malta *13,638*
Poland	*11,992*
Turkey	*11,816*
Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia	*11,431*
Japan	*10,873*
Cambodia	*10,832*
Singapore	*10,199*
Netherlands	*10,173*
Canada	*8,703*
Bosnia and Herzegovina	*6,862*
South Eastern Europe, nfd(c)	*6,564*

Total Foreign born:*2,632,544*
Total population:*4,391,673*
40% foreign born



Here is a list of neighbourhoods and the ethnic group they are most associated with:
Ashfield	Chinese,	this suburb is known in the wider Chinese community as 'Little Shanghai'
Auburn	Turkish	
Bankstown Lebanese 
Blacktown	Filipino	
Brighton-Le-Sands	Greek	
Vaucluse/Bondi	Jewish
Burwood	Chinese	
Cabramatta	Vietnamese, know as 'Little Saigon'
Chatswood Hong Kong Chinese	
Earlwood	Greek	
Eastwood	Korean/Mainland Chinese
Greystanes	Maltese/Yugoslavs	
Homebush	Sri Lankan/South Indian	
Hurstville	Chinese	
Kensington Indonesia	
Leichhardt Italian	
Liverpool	Bosnians	
Strathfield	Korean	
Waverley	Russians


----------



## SydneyCity

There's a lot more nationalities with concentrations in different parts of Sydney, however not are all as well known as those ones. The 2011 Census highlights many newer clusters of different nationalities in Sydney, as well as as neighbourhoods which are home to sizeable numbers of many different nationalities.

These include:

*Chinese* - Chinatown, Ashfield, Burwood, Strathfield, Rhodes, West Ryde, Eastwood, Epping, Hornsby, Carlingford, Marsfield, Gordon, Chatswood, Kingsford, Homebush, Lidcombe, Auburn, Granville, Parramatta, Cabramatta, Bankstown, Campsie, Rockdale, Kogarah, Hurstville, Beverly Hills and Riverwood.

*Koreans* - Koreatown, Strathfield, Lidcombe, Campsie, Eastwood, Chatswood and Epping.

*Vietnamese* - Cabramatta, Canley Vale, Green Valley, Bonnyrigg, Fairfield, Villawood, Chester Hill, Yagoona, Bankstown and Marrickville.

*Filipinos* - Blacktown, Rooty Hill, Mount Druitt, Plumpton, Woodcroft, Glenwood and Quakers Hill.

*Indians* - Harris Park, Liverpool, Granville, Homebush, Strathfield, Parramatta, Glenwood, Westmead, Wentworthville, Pendle Hill, Blacktown and Quakers Hill. 

*Fijian Indians* - Prestons and Hinchinbrook.

*Lebanese* - Bankstown, Punchbowl, Lakemba, Wiley Park, Arncliffe, Greenacre, Yagoona, Chester Hill, Auburn, Granville, Guildford and Merrylands.

*Bangladeshis* - Lakemba, Wiley Park, Rockdale, Hillsdale and Eastlakes.

*Pakistanis* - Lakemba and Mount Druitt.

*Nepalese* - Rockdale, Kogarah, Strathfield, Ashfield and Granville.

*Sri Lankans* - Westmead, Pendle Hill, Homebush and Strathfield.

*Iraqis* - Fairfield, Bossley Park, Greenfield Park and Liverpool.

*Italians* - Leichhardt, Haberfield and Five Dock.

*Greeks* - Brighton-Le-Sands, Sans Souci, Earlwood, Belmore and Marrickville.

*Jewish* - Bondi, Bellevue Hill, Rose Bay, Vaucluse and Dover Heights.

*Maltese* - Greystanes.

*Bosnians* - Liverpool.

*Serbians* - Liverpool.

*Portugese* - Petersham.

*Turkish * - Auburn.

*Afghan* - Auburn.

*Polynesians* - Mount Druitt and Campbelltown.

*Sub-Saharan Africans* - Blacktown, Mount Druitt and Liverpool.

*Thais* - Thaitown.

*Cambodians* - Cabramatta.

Many nationalities in Sydney have different areas in Sydney for different regions of origin in the home country, such as the Chinese having Hurstville and Chatswood for Hong Kong Chinese, Ashfield for Shanghaiese and Auburn for Fujians. There are also different areas for different language groups, such as the Indian community having Harris Park for Gujarati speakers, Glenwood for Punjabi speakers, Westmead for Hindi speakers, Homebush for Tamil speakers and Liverpool for Kannada speakers. The larger immigrant groups also have areas for different social classes, such as Gordon, Epping, Strathfield and Chatswood being preferred by wealthy Chinese, and Campsie, Bankstown and Auburn for poorer Chinese.


----------



## woutero

The Dutch numbers are a bit misleading. The Dutch word 'allochtoon' is translated as 'foreign' here. In fact, the statistic count someone 'allochtoon' already if one of their parents is born outside of the Netherlands. This includes the entire royal family.

The largest groups in Amsterdam are Moroccans, Surinamese and Turks.

As someone living in Amsterdam I think the lack of minority visibility in central Amsterdam has a couple of reasons besides the segregation that is indeed there:

- People who live in Amsterdam generally do their shopping in their neighborhood. People you see shopping in the center, are often from the suburbs, tourists, and people who like to visit specialty/luxury shops.

- People often come to the center to go to bars and restaurants. These scenes are segregated, in part due to food and beverage preferences that differ between people of different cultural background. Muslims are less likely to drink alcohol and eat in non-halal restaurants.

- People with a minority background are over-represented in the lower income categories and have therefore less money to spend on things you can do in the center.

Amsterdam numbers of the largest groups (2013):
City proper population: 799.442
51% of the population is a 1st or 2nd generation immigrant ('allochtoon').
Moroccan background: 72.330 (47% first generation, 53% second generation)
Surinamese background: 67.919 (56% first generation, 44% second generation)
Turkish background: 41.981 (53% first generation, 47% second generation)
Indonesian background: 26.327 
German background: 17.470
Former Netherlands Antilles: 11.993
Ghana: 11.602
UK: 10.626
(source: O+S City of Amsterdam)

Map of the concentration of 'allochtonen' (first or second generation immigrants) with a non-Western background.









Highest concentrations of:

_Moroccans_: Amsterdam-West, 
Neighborhood constructed in the '50s and '60s, which is when the first generation Moroccans were moving to the Netherlands.

_Surinamese_: Amsterdam-Southeast
A part of town constructed in the '70s, which coincided with the independence of Suriname, and therefore has become the place with highest numbers of Surinamese people. This neighborhood has remained 'popular' with new immigrants, so it is also is home to a large African community, with Ghanese being the largest group.

_Turks_: Are more spread out through the city, and don't really have a 'ghetto'. Turkish shops are present in neighborhood shopping streets throughout the city.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Total 5.711.040 inmigrants in spain 2012
1 Rumanía 895.970 
2 Marruecos 783.137 
3 Reino Unido 397.535 
4 Ecuador 306.380 
5 Colombia 273.176 
6 Alemania 196.729 
7 Italia 191.713 
8 Bolivia 184.706 
9 Bulgaria 176.216 
10 China 175.813 
11 Portugal 138.501 
12 Perú 121.851 
13 Francia 121.513 
14 Argentina 108.390 
15 Brasil 99.043 
16 República Dominicana 92.231 
17 Ucrania 88.438 
18 Paraguay 87.536 
19 Polonia 84.197 
20 Pakistán 79.626 
21 Senegal 63.491 
22 Argelia 62.432 
23 Venezuela 58.916 
24 Rusia 57.275 
25 Países Bajos 55.388 
26 Cuba 54.627 
27 Nigeria 45.991 
28 Chile 38.912 
29 Uruguay 38.651 
30 Bélgica 36.522 
thanks to them i keep my job and my mind open


----------



## VITORIA MAN




----------



## germanguy1

VITORIA MAN said:


> Total 5.711.040 inmigrants in spain 2012
> 1 Rumanía 895.970
> 2 Marruecos 783.137
> 3 Reino Unido 397.535
> 4 Ecuador 306.380
> 5 Colombia 273.176
> 6 Alemania 196.729
> 7 Italia 191.713
> 8 Bolivia 184.706
> 9 Bulgaria 176.216
> 10 China 175.813
> 11 Portugal 138.501
> 12 Perú 121.851
> 13 Francia 121.513
> 14 Argentina 108.390
> 15 Brasil 99.043
> 16 República Dominicana 92.231
> 17 Ucrania 88.438
> 18 Paraguay 87.536
> 19 Polonia 84.197
> 20 Pakistán 79.626
> 21 Senegal 63.491
> 22 Argelia 62.432
> 23 Venezuela 58.916
> 24 Rusia 57.275
> 25 Países Bajos 55.388
> 26 Cuba 54.627
> 27 Nigeria 45.991
> 28 Chile 38.912
> 29 Uruguay 38.651
> 30 Bélgica 36.522
> thanks to them i keep my job and my mind open


Didn't know they were cities that big in Spain.


----------



## isaidso

alexandru.mircea said:


> And I must say that the number of American hipsters living in canal houses was astounding. :lol:


How do you know they're Americans?


----------



## 009

isaidso said:


> How do you know they're Americans?


Some people can understand different languages, accents, fashion, etc. It's not all that difficult


----------



## LuisClaudio

*Fortaleza, Brazil
*
Korean, Chinese, Japanese and Thai: Downtown

Cape Verdean, Angolan, Sao Tomean, Bissau-Guinean, Mozambican: Benfica and Montese

Italian, Spanish, French, Portuguese, Dutch: Iracema Beach, Aldeota, Meireles, Dunas and metro area.


----------



## hqho1671

My city jeddah in Saudi Arabia more than 50 % are Immigrants << from a local newspaper

The nationality from what I see

Egyptians

Syrians 

Palestinians

Lebanese

Jordanians

Sudanese

Ethiopians

South Asians ( Bangladesh , India , Pakistan etc)

Filipinos

Africans


----------



## alexandru.mircea

woutero said:


> ...


Thanks for your detailed and useful post. 

Not doing shopping in the centre should be an important factor indeed. In Paris for example it's the opposite, suburban rail arrives in the heart of the city from the immigration heavy suburbs and the people spread around in the neighbourhood which is the main shopping area for medium budgets (Les Halles, Rivoli etc.). 



Robi_damian said:


> It could also be a highly segregated city. Take Paris: if one travels in the North-Eastern arrondisments (not to mention Seine-Saint Denis) or rides the Northern section of line 4 one would fine a number of people of SS Africa, Afro-Caribbean and Maghrebian origin to be similar to the most thoroughly non-white London areas. In South-Western Paris, whites are a clear majority however. And all this in the space of just 100 sq. km.


What you describe isn't racial segregation, but the typical age-old rich vs. poor stratification of Western cities with an industrial past. Because of Atlantic winds and the way they spread smoke, the West Ends are normally the protected (hence rich) areas while the East Ends are the more exposed and therefore poorer ones. In the case of Paris the geography is a bit different so the relation is indeed south-west vs. north-east. 
The north-east was the poorest area even before mass immigration; for example Belleville before becoming a Chinatown - you can see it nicely portrayed as it was around the first world war in "La môme" and other films. 

Between the areas that host incoming poor immigration and the richest ones however there is a gradual spread of races according to income. It happens that the mix in my neighbourhood (14th) is the one I find perfectly balanced, I love it. In the nice old house we inhabit there are black African, Moroccan, Eastern European and Japanese inhabitans.


----------



## Metro007

What's exactly an immigrant? The USA were at their beginning 100% immigrant(s).


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ 



> Immigration is the movement of people into another country or region to which they are not native in order to settle there.[1] Immigration is a result of a number of factors, including economic and/or political reasons, family re-unification, natural disasters or the wish to change one's surroundings voluntarily.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigrant


----------



## germanguy1

Helsinki metropolitan area (about 1,3 million people)

Foreigners 15% of the total population

Swedish: 133 764
Russian: 28 706
Estonian: 24 538
Somalian: 11 128
English: 8 908
Arabian: 6 333
Chinese: 5 361
Kurds: 4 498
Albanian: 4 448
Spanish: 3 281
Turkish: 3 216
German: 2 961
Thai: 2 798
French: 2 215


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ is that recent Russian immigration to Finland, or the historical Russian community in Finland identifying itself as such?


----------



## germanguy1

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ is that recent Russian immigration to Finland, or the historical Russian community in Finland identifying itself as such?


It's the recent, the historical community has pretty much assimilated already.


----------



## Kevlargeist

germanguy1 said:


> Helsinki metropolitan area (about 1,3 million people)
> 
> Foreigners 15% of the total population
> 
> Swedish: 133 764
> Russian: 28 706
> Estonian: 24 538
> Somalian: 11 128
> English: 8 908
> Arabian: 6 333
> Chinese: 5 361
> Kurds: 4 498
> Albanian: 4 448
> Spanish: 3 281
> Turkish: 3 216
> German: 2 961
> Thai: 2 798
> French: 2 215


The Swedish population (or like 98 % of them) are not immigrants or foreigners.


----------



## Rascar

germanguy1 said:


> Helsinki metropolitan area (about 1,3 million people)
> 
> Foreigners 15% of the total population
> 
> Swedish: 133 764
> Russian: 28 706
> Estonian: 24 538
> Somalian: 11 128
> English: 8 908
> Arabian: 6 333
> Chinese: 5 361
> Kurds: 4 498
> Albanian: 4 448
> Spanish: 3 281
> Turkish: 3 216
> German: 2 961
> Thai: 2 798
> French: 2 215


Both the no. of foreigners and no. of non Europeans look very low for a wealthy European capital! I take it Finland never let in refugees in number like its Scando neighbours?


----------

